# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Ձեր ամենասիրած ֆիլմը

## Roger

Ձեր ամենասիրած Ֆիլմը  :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

Դե որ թեման դու ես բացել առաջինը դու ասա   :Smile:

----------


## Հենո

Omen
Scarface

----------


## Ungrateful

"Անիծվածները" շատ դւրս եկավ... 
որ էլի ամենասիրելի կինոներիցս հիշեմ կգրեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

Երևի <<Շտապիր սիրել>>: Բայց սիրելուս պատճառը վերնագիրը չի, ուղղակի ով տեսել ա, կհասկանա:
Հայկական շատ կինոներ էլ եմ սիրում, բայց մերոնց կինոները շատ ծանր ու տխուր են

----------

unknown (29.01.2009), Շինարար (20.09.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

> բայց մերոնց կինոները շատ ծանր ու տխուր են


մեծ մասը, այլ ոչ բոլորը, կոմեդիկ ժանրով, հայկական կինոներ կան...  :Wink:

----------


## գյումրեցի աղջիկ

> Երևի <<Շտապիր սիրել>>: Բայց սիրելուս պատճառը վերնագիրը չի, ուղղակի ով տեսել ա, կհասկանա:
> Հայկական շատ կինոներ էլ եմ սիրում, բայց մերոնց կինոները շատ ծանր ու տխուր են


Ես այդ կինոյի գիրքն եմ կարդացել...Աղջկա կերպարով հեղինակը ներկայացրել է իր քրոջը, որը նույնպես քաղցկեղով հիվանդ է եղել, բայց իրեն սիրահարված մի տղա առաջարկություն է արել նրան իմանալով հանդերձ, որ նրանց միասնական կյանքը շատ կարճատև է լինելու...

----------


## Ungrateful

> Երևի <<Շտապիր սիրել>>: Բայց սիրելուս պատճառը վերնագիրը չի, ուղղակի ով տեսել ա, կհասկանա:


Հա.. Հատ լավ կինո է միքանի անգամ տեսելեմ, բայց ամեն նայելուց, միքանի պահերին քիչ է մնում հուզվեմ..  :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ես այդ կինոյի գիրքն եմ կարդացել...Աղջկա կերպարով հեղինակը ներկայացրել է իր քրոջը, որը նույնպես քաղցկեղով հիվանդ է եղել, բայց իրեն սիրահարված մի տղա առաջարկություն է արել նրան իմանալով հանդերձ, որ նրանց միասնական կյանքը շատ կարճատև է լինելու...


Էտ կինոն Գիրք էլ ունի՞ չեմ իմացել..., բայց առժեր կարդալ...  :Hands Up:

----------


## Մարիաննա

Սիրած ֆիլմեր շատ կան և դրանցից մեկն առանձնացնելը կարծում եմ տեղին չէ, ամեն մեկը լավն է իր տեսակի մեջ:  :Smile:  
Ես կցանկանայի մեկ այլ հարցի պատասխանել, *ո՞րն է ձեր դիտած ամենաազդեցիկ ֆիլմը (երը)՝* _«Մայրիկ», «Կամելիազարդ տիկինը»:_

----------


## Angelina

Դե շատ կան, բայց իմ սիրած ֆիլմերից մեկն է «Հարսնացուն հյուսիսից»: :Hands Up:

----------

Շինարար (20.09.2009)

----------


## Root

*Куда приводят мечты*

----------


## REAL_ist

Криминальное чтиво(Pulp Fiction)
Город Грехов(Sin Sity)
Гладиатор

----------

Rhayader (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Город Грехов(Sin Sity)


Կյանքսա խաղում ետ ֆիլմում Jessica Alba ախր շատեմ իրան սիրում էէ...  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Մանե

«Մայրիկ»
«Կգա՞ վաղը,թե՞ ոչ»
«Քամուց քշվածները»
«Hany»(«Հանի»)
ու էլի լիքը շաաաաաաատ ֆիլմեր :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

> «Hany»(«Հանի»)


Այոոոո... Ելի Կյանիս կինոներիցա..  :Love:

----------


## Մանե

> Այոոոո... Ելի Կյանիս կինոներիցա..


Ես էլ եմ իրան սիրում :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## Ungrateful

:Love:  
Jessica Alba

----------


## Մանե

> Jessica Alba


Ես էս ֆիլմը չեմ տեսել :LOL: 
Փաստորեն Jessica Alba անունով էլ ֆիլմ կա՞ :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ես էս ֆիլմը չեմ տեսել
> Փաստորեն Jessica Alba անունով էլ ֆիլմ կա՞


Այս մեկը Ֆիլմի նկար չի... ուղղակի իրա նկարներիցա..  :Wink:  
կարան հենց քո գրած "Հանի" կինոի նկարներից Պոստ անեմ

----------


## Մանե

> Այս մեկը Ֆիլմի նկար չի... ուղղակի իրա նկարներիցա..


Ես գիտեմ,ուղղակի կատակ էի անում :Smile: 


Սիրածս ֆիլմերից.
«Ինչի՞ մասին է երազում աղջիկը» :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

*«Արևի մութ կողմը» (The Dark Side Of The Sun)*  :Love: 
"Poetic Justice"  :Love:  (թարգմանվում ա ոչ թե իդեալական արդարություն, այլ իդեալական Ջասթիս )
«Մոմե արձանների տունը», սրա անունը մոտավոր եմ հիշում...  :Smile: 
«Կնքահայրը»  :Cool:

----------

Yevuk (15.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

ես կինո սիրող մարդ չեմ, բայց որ լավ կինո եմ տենում, էդ կինոյով կլանվում եմ
"Մեր Բակ 1" կինո լավ հարևանության մասին
"Մեր Բակ 2". Արմեն Խոստիկյան, Լեոնարդ Սարկիսով, Արմեն Ջիգարխանյան, Աշոտ Ղազարյան: Դերասաններ, որ սովետի վախտերով էին արդեն հայտնի: Ու իրանց կողքին` նոր դերասաններ: Ամենասիրածս կինոն ա էսի:
Շուրիկի ու Նիկուլինի կինոներն էլ եմ շատ սիրում
"Terminator". 3 կինոներն էլ դզում են. մանավանդ երկրորդը
"Saw". Tobin Bell, Shawnee Smith, Leigh Whanell... Սիրում եմ ՈՒԺՍ-ներ (բայց որ արդեն նկարահանումները տեսած եմ ըլնում)
"Գլադիատոր". սիրում եմ պատմական կինոներ: Մանավանդ Հռոմի մասին:
"Asterix & Obelix vs. Caesar". էս էլ ա դուրս գալի:

և այլն

----------


## Ungrateful

> «Կնքահայրը»


այոոո . էտ Ֆիլմը եսելեմ շատ սիրում,  :Hands Up: 
Ճաշակտ լավնա.. :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

"Խիզախ սիրտը"  :Hands Up:   :Hands Up: 
"Գլադիատոր"  :Hands Up: 
"Մատրիցա"  :Ok:

----------


## John

Ամենահասիրածս ֆիլմը… «Բրիգադա»: Էդ ֆիլմը դիտելիս փշաքաղվում եմ… շատ լավն է…

----------


## impression

Շատ-շատ են սիրված ֆիլմերը, բայց այս պահին ցանկացա նշել մեկը՝ կներեք, հայերեն չեմ գրի, թե չէ՝ դժվար թե մեկնումեկը տեղը բերի, թե որ ֆիլմի հետ եմ Pulp Fiction, ռուսերեն՝ Криминальное чтиво

----------


## Absar21

Ժողովուրդ կարողա ծիծաղեք, բայց իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմի վերնագիրը չգիտեմ: Բայց ասեմ , որ դա Ջիմ Կերիի միակ լուրջ դերն է,որը նա փայլուն է կատարում: Ֆիլմում նա հիշողությունը կորցրած սցենարիստ է , որին շփոթմամբ ընդունում են որպես բանակից վերադարձաց զինվորի:Մի խոսքով, եթե  վերնագիրը հուշեք շատ ուրախ կլինեմ:Բայց ֆիլմը իրոք վերջն ա:

----------


## Amaru

Կարծեմ՝ "The Majestic"  :Smile:

----------


## Absar21

> Կարծեմ՝ "The Majestic"


Հա, երևի թե դու ճիշտ ես: Մերսի:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Հա, երևի թե դու ճիշտ ես: Մերսի:


Հա հաստատ, ու կարծեմ դա էլ կինոթատրոնի անուն էր ֆիլմում :Smile:

----------


## Absar21

> Հա հաստատ, ու կարծեմ դա էլ կինոթատրոնի անուն էր ֆիլմում


Միանշանակ :Hands Up:

----------


## Anok

Շատ են ֆիլմերը, որոնք հաճույքով նայում եմ, բայց էս պահին ամենասիրելի ֆիլմերը
*Սարոյան եղբայրներն* ու *Կնքահայրը-1* են

----------


## Wisper

Ճիշտն ասած չեմ կարողանում կոնկրետ մի ֆիլմ նշել, քանի որ տարբեր ժանրերի ֆիլմեր կան և յուրաքանչյուր ժանրում ունեմ ամենասիրված ֆիլմեր...

----------


## Annushka

Հարսնացուն հյուսիսից, Մենք ենք, մեր սարերը, Բալենի
Երբ անձրևը թակում է պատուհանները,  Պարիր ինձ հետ, Աշունը Նյու Յորքում

----------


## Cassiopeia

«Կամակոր տղամարդու սանձահարումը», Ադրիանո Չելենտանոյի և Օռնելա Մուտիի մասնակցությամբ :Smile:

----------


## Wisper

Տակս, լավ ուզում եմ մի քանի շաաատ սիրելի ֆիլմերի անուններ գրել, որպեսզի գոնե որոշակի պատկերացումներ կազմեք...  :Smile: 

1. Մատրիցա
2. Թիթեռնիկի Էֆֆեկտը
3. Նախաբեմ
4. Լեոն
5. Շտապիր Սիրել
6. Ալեքսանդեր
7. Афёра

եթե էլի հիշեմ՝ ամպայման կավելագնեմ  :Smile:

----------


## cool_aper

Ամենասիռածս ֆիլմերը :Smile: ՞

1. «Դոգվիլ» Լառս Ֆոն Տրիեռ/ռեժ/
2. « Վրեմյա Ցիգան » Էմիռ Կուստուրիցա ... հանճարեղ ֆիլմա 
3. «Կռասատա Պո Ամերիկանսկի» Կևին Սպեյսի  գլխավոր դերերում 
4. « Նեբո Նադ Բեռլինոմ 1. 2 »  Վիմ Վենդեռս ... հրաշք փիլիսոփա ռեժիսյոր
5. « Պոգովորի ս նեյ »  Պեդռո Ալմադովառի 
.............

Եվ անհամար ֆիլմերի Գագաթին է կանգնում իմ ամենասիրած ռեժիսյոր ոչ կոմերցիոն և հեղինակային կինոյի  պապա-՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜ 

Կշիշտով Կիսլյովսկին  իր ՝ .... «3 գույն» տրիլոգիայով ... «Կառոտկոե իստորիե պռո ուբիյստվո» ......եվ    « 10 պատվիրաններ» 550 րոպեանոց  համաշխարհային կինոշեդևռ համարվող  10 ֆիլմերով  :Hands Up: 

Պ.Ս.  Պիտեռ Գրինուեյ և Լինչ .. Ֆելինի .. Ակիռա Կուռասավա .... անհամար են ....
 Տինտո Բռաս  նաև :Cool:  ինչու ոչ
Վիվա ՜՜ ոչ կոմերցիոն Ֆիլմեր

----------

Գորտուկ (03.09.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆելո

Достучаться до небес
Американская история Х

երկուսն էլ շատ-շատ եմ սիրում

----------


## Dr. M

> Достучаться до небес


ես էլ շատ կսիրեմ աս,նամանավանդ միջի երգը  :Smile:  բայց շատ տխուր ֆիլմ է

հիմա միայն Դոն Կառլեոնը մտքիս եկավ  :Smile:  ԿՆՔԱՀԱՅՐԸ  :Hands Up: 

и Адвокат Диавола  :Smile:  super ֆիլմ

----------


## DVG

«Բանականության խաղեր» և «Արհեստական բանականություն»...
ԵՎ ԻՀԱՐԿԵ «ՀԱՐՐԻ ՓՈԹԹԵՐ» շարքի բոլոր ֆիլմերը:

----------


## Bergmann

> Американская история Х


Չգիտեի, որ էս կինոն էլի սիրող կա  :Cool:

----------


## helium

Harry Potter -2,3 ու երևի 5  :Smile: 
Исскуственный интеллект - շաաաաատ եմ սիրում
Пираты Карибского моря!
Куда ведут наши мечты

----------


## Սամվել

> Пираты Карибского моря!


Շաատ լավնա :Good:  … դրան կավելացնեմ "*Մատանիների տիրակալը*"  :Wink:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

1. Գլադիատոր   :Goblin: 
2. Բախելով երկնքի դռները   :Angel: 
3. Բրոնքսյան պատմություններ  :Hi: 
Ուզում եմ իմանալ Ձեր կարծիքը այս ֆիլմերի մասին....   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Սամվել

1. Խիզախ սրիտը  :Cool: 
2. Եսիմ
3. Եսիմ

Գլադիատորը լավնա նույնիսկ շատ լավնա մնացածը հիմա չեմ հիշում  :Think: 

Հ.Գ. Ես է եմ ուզում իմանալ ձեր կարծիքը այս ֆիլմի մասին

----------


## Tigran Adunts

> 1. Խիզախ սրիտը 
> 2. Եսիմ
> 3. Եսիմ
> 
> Գլադիատորը լավնա նույնիսկ շատ լավնա մնացածը հիմա չեմ հիշում 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես է եմ ուզում իմանալ ձեր կարծիքը այս ֆիլմի մասին


Եթե խոսքը <<Արիասիրտի>>(Մել Գիպսոն)  մասինա, ապա բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆիլմերից մեկնա: Ընդանրապես Շոտլանդիայի պատմությունը ինձ շատա հետաքրքրում, ու ինչ որ նմանություններ ունի հայոց պատմության հետ:

----------

Գորտուկ (03.09.2014)

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե խոսքը <<Արիասիրտի>>(Մել Գիպսոն)  մասինա, ապա բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆիլմերից մեկնա: Ընդանրապես Շոտլանդիայի պատմությունը ինձ շատա հետաքրքրում, ու ինչ որ նմանություններ ունի հայոց պատմության հետ:


Հենց իրա մասինա …
Այսօրվա երիտասարդության մեջ որ մի քիչ շատ լինեին այդ գաղափարները հասկացողները հարգողները և ընդօրինակողները մենք ավելի համարձակ կխոսեինք վաղվա օրվա մասին  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Криминальное чтиво
Братья Блюз
4 комнаты
1900-ий  :Love:

----------

Գորտուկ (03.09.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Oldboy
Sin City
American Histrory X (Edward Norton)
American Beauty (Kevin Spacey)
Se7en (Brad Pitt, Kevin Spacey, Morgan Freeman)
Hero (jet Lee)
Гостья из будущего
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind  (Jim Carey)
Le Fabuleux Destin d'Amelie Poulain / Амели
Apocalypto
Snatch
Interview with the Vampire: The Vampire Chronicles (Brad Pitt)
Mars Attacks! 
The departed

Այսօրվա համար այսքանը  :Smile: 
Անծանոթ ֆիլմերի մասին կարող եք կարդալ www.exler.ru/films կայքում:
Անձամբ ես վստահում եմ Էքսլերի ճաշակին:

----------

Մուշու (18.01.2015), Ռուֆուս (15.04.2010)

----------


## Fantazy

Շատ եմ սիրում "Մոլագարները"/ "Wicked Park" or "Obsessed" ֆիլմը Ջոշ Հարթնեթի մասնակցությամբ. 
"Պերլ Հարբեր"
"Աշունը Նյու-Յորքում",
 "Сладкий Ноябрь",
"Легенда о пианисте"
"Սրտակերները":
Շատ եմ սիրում նաև Լյուկ Բեսսոնի ֆիլմերը: :Love:

----------

Գորտուկ (03.09.2014)

----------


## Taurus

Վանիլային երկինք (հայերեն անսովոր ա)
Տոմ կռուզ, Պենելօպա Կռուսս, Կեմեռոն Դիաս

----------


## Apsara

5-րդ էլեմենտ ֆիլմն եմ սիրում

----------


## Կաթիլ

Սիրում եմ 
"Пророк " - Նիկոլաս Քեյջ և Ջուլիանա Մուր
"Город Ангелов" - Նիկոլաս Քեյջ և Մեգ Ռայան
"Մենք ենք մեր սարերը" - մերոնք  :Smile: 
"Интуиция " - Ջոն Կյուսակ և Քեյթ Բեկինսեյլ
"Патриот" - Մել Գիբսոն
և այլն... Շատ են  :Love:

----------

terev (11.06.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

1.<< Մայրիկ>>  (Անրի Վեռնոյի) :Good: 
2.Բեն Հուր
3.Մեծ պատառ (Բրեդ փիթ)
4.Փող,խաղաթղթեր,2 հրացան :Goxakan:

----------


## ArmSOAD

"The Lord of the Rings"
 "The Matrix"
"Star Wars"
"The deer hunter"
"Meet Joe Black"
"The 5th element"
"Van Helsing"
Молчание егнят
Ганнибал
Красный дракон
Ночной Дозор
Иствудские ведьмы

Հըլը որ այսքանը: Մյուս անգամ մնացած սիրածս ֆիլմերը կասեմ:

----------


## Dayana

> Երևի <<Շտապիր սիրել>>: Բայց սիրելուս պատճառը վերնագիրը չի, ուղղակի ով տեսել ա, կհասկանա:
> Հայկական շատ կինոներ էլ եմ սիրում, բայց մերոնց կինոները շատ ծանր ու տխուր են


Լրիվ համամիտ եմ գերազաց ֆիլմ է  :Hands Up: 





> "The Lord of the Rings"
>  "The Matrix"
> "Star Wars"
> "The deer hunter"
> "Meet Joe Black"
> "The 5th element"
> "Van Helsing"
> Молчание егнят
> Ганнибал
> ...


 :Think:  Դու ծրագրավորող ես՞

----------


## Tigran Adunts

> Ձեր ամենասիրած Ֆիլմը


<<Բախելով երկնքի դռները>>
Пойми небесах только и говарят о море....................

----------


## Սամվել

> Դու ծրագրավորող ես՞


Էտ ի՞նչ կապ ունի  :Shok: 




> "The Lord of the Rings"
> "The Matrix"
> "The 5th element"


Կարգին ֆիլմեր են ու ծրագրավորման հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի  :Angry2: 
Եվ ընդհանրապես ծրագրավորողների դեմ ինչոր բան ունե՞ս  :Angry2: 
Հակացանք տուֆտա հումորները ծրագրավորողներ մասին բայց էսի արդեն շատա չափերը անցնում  :Angry2: 
Չնայած ես ծրագրավորող չեմ :LOL: 
Խնդրում եմ գրառումս չջնջել և չխմբագրել քանի որ այն բավականին կարևոր է ինձ համար  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Էտ ի՞նչ կապ ունի 
> 
> 
> 
> Կարգին ֆիլմեր են ու ծրագրավորման հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի 
> Եվ ընդհանրապես ծրագրավորողների դեմ ինչոր բան ունե՞ս 
> Հակացանք տուֆտա հումորները ծրագրավորողներ մասին բայց էսի արդեն շատա չափերը անցնում 
> Չնայած ես ծրագրավորող չեմ
> Խնդրում եմ գրառումս չջնջել և չխմբագրել քանի որ այն բավականին կարևոր է ինձ համար



 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:   Ինչի՞ ես նեղանում կամ նեղացնում , ես ել եմ ծրագրավորող  :Angry2:  , ուղղակի քո նշած ֆիլմերը  ծրագրավորողնեի մեծամասնության սիրելի ֆիլմերն են  :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## helium

> Ինչի՞ ես նեղանում կամ նեղացնում , ես ել եմ ծրագրավորող  , ուղղակի քո նշած ֆիլմերը  ծրագրավորողնեի մեծամասնության սիրելի ֆիլմերն են


Ես էլ եմ ծրագրավորող ու ...... ես էլ եմ այդ կինոների մեծամասնությունը սիրում  :Cool: , բայց չէի ասի, որ դրանք իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմերն են

----------


## _DEATH_

:Think:  Ի՞նչ կապ ունի ծրագրավորող լինել-չլինելը ֆիլմը սիրելու-չսիրելու հետ, օրինակ ես էլ եմ ծրագրավորող ու նախընտրում եմ պարզ, հումորային ֆիլմեր, թվարկված ֆիլմերերից ոչ մեկն էլ չեմ սիրում, բացի "The Matrix"-ից, Neo-ն էլ խակեռա, ոչ թե ծրագրավորող  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

Եսիմ շատ ծրագրավորողներ են էդ ֆիլմերը սիրում , դե ես էլ չեմ սիրում , բայց էս դեպքում մեղքը դնում եմ իմ վատ ծրագրավորող լինելու վրա  :Tongue:  
Ուղղակի չէի մտածել որ իմ հարցը բոլորին տենց շատ կվիրավորի , առավել ևս անեկդոտները  :Sad:  Ես կարծում էի , որ եթե դա վիրավորական լինի ես առաջինը կվիրավորվեմ,
բայց բոլորը նեղացան  :Sad:  Ափսոս  :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> Եսիմ շատ ծրագրավորողներ են էդ ֆիլմերը սիրում , դե ես էլ չեմ սիրում , բայց էս դեպքում մեղքը դնում եմ իմ վատ ծրագրավորող լինելու վրա  
> Ուղղակի չէի մտածել որ իմ հարցը բոլորին տենց շատ կվիրավորի , առավել ևս անեկդոտները  Ես կարծում էի , որ եթե դա վիրավորական լինի ես առաջինը կվիրավորվեմ,
> բայց բոլորը նեղացան  Ափսոս


Անեկդոտները վիրավորական չէին ուղակի կեսը տուֆտություն էին  :LOL: 
Նեղանալ չկա...
Հ.Գ. կներեք օֆֆտոպի համար

----------


## Dayana

Դու ծրագրավորող չես դրա համար էլ 


> տուֆտություն


են թվացել  :Wink: 
Էլի օֆֆտոպ ստացվեց  :Sad:  
 Առաջարկում եմ դիտել "Կանաչ մղոն" ֆիլմը , նաև կբարիանանք  :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դու ծրագրավորող չես դրա համար էլ  
> են թվացել 
> Էլի օֆֆտոպ ստացվեց  
>  Առաջարկում եմ դիտել "Կանաչ մղոն" ֆիլմը , նաև կբարիանանք


 :LOL:  Ես տեսել եմ դրա համար եմ եսքան բարի  :LOL: 

Ծրագրավորումը մասնագիտությունս չի բայց գիտեմ մի քիչ  :Wink:  :Blush:  Համ էլ հումորը գնահատելու համար պարտադիր չի ծրագրավորող լինել  :Wink:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

"Բախելով երկնքի դռները"
Ընտիր ֆիլմա բոլոր կարգի մարդկանց համար:
P.S.
Пойми небесах только и говарят о море...

----------


## Սամվել

> 1. Գլադիատոր  
> 2. Բախելով երկնքի դռները  
> 3. Բրոնքսյան պատմություններ 
> Ուզում եմ իմանալ Ձեր կարծիքը այս ֆիլմերի մասին....





> <<Բախելով երկնքի դռները>>
> Пойми небесах только и говарят о море....................





> "Բախելով երկնքի դռները"
> Ընտիր ֆիլմա բոլոր կարգի մարդկանց համար:
> P.S.
> Пойми небесах только и говарят о море...


ՀԱսկացանք որ շատ էս սիրում էտ ֆիլմը Բայց դե մի թեմայում արդեն 3 անգամ գրում էս հլ:ը դրան գուամարծ 2ը լրիվ/կամ համարյա լրիվ/ նույն տեքստով  :Shok:  իմաստը ո՞րնա :Xeloq:   :LOL:

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Դու ծրագրավորող ես՞


Հա ես ծրագրավորող եմ փաստորեն: Ինչ լավա ստացվել ծրագրավորողներով հավաքվել ենք: :Xeloq: 
Ես չգիտեի,որ դրանք բոլոր ծրագրավորողները սիրում են: Ինչ լավա:

Մի քանիսն էլ ավելացնեմ.

The X-Files
Кошмары на улице Вязов
Крик
Интервжю с вампиром - Brad Pitt, Antonio Banderas

----------


## Amaru

Ժող, որտեղի՞ց ճարեմ Մուսա լեռան պաշտպանության մասին ֆիլմը…  :Smile:  Շատ եմ ուզում նայել էէ  :Smile:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

> ՀԱսկացանք որ շատ էս սիրում էտ ֆիլմը Բայց դե մի թեմայում արդեն 3 անգամ գրում էս հլ:ը դրան գուամարծ 2ը լրիվ/կամ համարյա լրիվ/ նույն տեքստով  իմաստը ո՞րնա


Լավա որ հասկացար, բայց առաջին գրելուցս հետո գրածս չկար, հետո էլ չէր թողում նորից գրեի, դրա համար նորից էի գրել, հետո նկատեցի, որ լրիվ գրացներս ել մնացելա: Հետո ել ինչքան ուզեմ էնքան ել կգրեմ  :LOL:  , ազատ պետությունա ազատ ֆորում: Կարող եք ադմինիստրացիային բողոքել խնդիր չունեք!!!

----------


## VisTolog

Ես սիրում եմ Տիտանիկի կինոն, ամենաշատը իր ժանրում;Սիրում եմ սարսափ ֆիլմեր, բայց ոչ սովորական, այլ այնպիսի, որ արյունս երակներում սառչի  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

ավելացնեմ.
"Training Day"
Denzel Washington, Snoop Dogg, Dr. Dre
շատ լավ կինո ա  :Love:

----------


## rostrix

Սոլյարիս

----------


## Sunny Stream

"Ամելին Մոնմարտրից"  :Wink:  (տես ավատարս) Էնքան մեծ պայծառություն ու բարություն կա էս ֆիլմի ու կերպարների մեջ... Շատ եմ սիրում էս ֆիլմը, շատ անգամ եմ նայել ու դեռ կնայեմ: 1-2 հատվածում ֆրանսիական կինոն էլի իրենը ասել է, բայց դա չի փչացնում ֆիլմը... Նաև վեևջերս Հ1-ով ցույց էին տալիս "Փարիզ, ես քեզ սիրում եմ" շարքը, շատ գեղեցիկ հատվածներ կային (մեկում Նատալի Պորտմանն է խաղում, մյուսը մի սև տղայի մասին է, որը մահանում է...):
Շատ եմ սիրում նաև Ռոբերտո Բենինիի "Կյանքը հիասքանչ է" ֆիլմը... Ինչքան էլ ասեն, որ հրեաները սպանեցին Հոլոքոստի մասին ֆիլմերով, ամեն դեպքում դրանց մեջ շատ լավ գործեր կան (նաև` "Դաշնակահարը", "Սուտասան Յակովը"...).

----------


## Amaru

Schindler's List ( Список Шиндлера )

Վերջերս եմ նայել, ընկերներիցս մեկն էր տվել դիսկը: Չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ… Էնքան զգացմունքներ են խառնվել իրար, հիմա սենց բառերով նկարագրելը անհնար ա իմ համար: Գրածս մեկա չեք հասկանա, մինչև չնայեք…

----------


## Սերխիո

Ապոկալիպսիսը,դուրս շատ եկավ :Ok: 
Արտգեոի չսիրած ալիքով նայեցի վերջերս, ընտիր էր,սիրեցի :Hands Up:

----------


## Ծով

Ի դեպ, մի հատ առանձին թեմա ա պետք բացել   Ապոկալպսիս-ի համար...*հանճարեղ էր*Ես Շների քաղաքն եմ սիրում մեկ էլ, Մեծ պատմություն փոքր քաղաքում, հին հայկական գրեթե բոլոր ֆիլմերը...
ընտրե՞լ..
Դոգվիլը... :Love:

----------


## Stranger

Պիկասսո և Մոնտիլյանի , Նյույորքյան ավազակախմբերը, 
Սա իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմերից երկուսն են

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Գժվում եմ 
_<<* Ինչու՞ է աղմկում գետը* >> ֆիլմի համար  :Love: 
_<< *Մայրիկ* >> (Henri Verneuil), շա՜տ դաժան և տխուր ֆիլմ է  :Cray: 
_ << *Da Vinci Code* >> (Dan Brown ) շա՜տ հետաքրքիր է  :Shok:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

"Pulp Fiction"-Առաջի անգամ կինեմատոգրաֆիայում՝բան պատմելու նոր ձև… ավելի բանական, շնչակտուր,մոռանալով ու հիշելով,ոգևորված,գժոտ… ավելի մարդկային  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

Շատ են:
Էսօր էտ ֆիլմն  է՝
* "Ես գիտեմ, որ դու գիտես..."*

Հ.Գ. Երկար ժամանակ ման են գալիս, չեմ կարողամում գտնել  :Smile: : Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը հանկարծ ինչ-որ մի տեղ տեսնի, մեեեեե՜՜՜՜ծ լավություն արած կլինեք, եթե ՊՄ-ով ասի որ դիսկի խանութում է տեսել  :Smile: :

----------


## Tigran Adunts

"Բախելով երկնքի դռները"  :Angel: 

Հ.Գ.
И губы жгет подруги поцелуй......

----------


## Breath of wind

Սիրածս ֆիլմերից մի քանիսը
"Босиком по мостовой " - Мы недавно сошли с ума, но я ужасно рада быть вместе с тобой
"Кейт и Лео" 
"Гордость и Предубеждение "
"Молодожены "

----------


## Belle

Շաաատ եմ սիրում "Երջանկության մեխանիկան",  :Hands Up:   "Ուրախ ավտոբուսը",  "Вам Письмо", "Город Ангелов" ֆիլմերը:

----------


## Vahe

Շատ ֆիլմեր կան, որ դուրս եկել են, շատերը մոռացել եմ, շատերի վերնագրերը չեմ հիշում ու շատերն էլ կեսից եմ նայել ու էլի վերնագիրը չեմ տեսել, բայց դուրս եկել են: Բայց ամենամեծ տպավորությունը երեւի թողել է "Храброе сердце" ֆիլմը:

----------


## Արիս

Շատ են...
Լեգենդ դաշնակահարի մասին
Обшество мертвых поетов
Անգլիացի պացիենտը
Черная кошка белый кот
Жизн как чудо
Տակեշի Կիտանօի Куклы
Болшие надежды
....
մեր հին հայկական ֆիլմերը, չթվեմ բոլորը...
ու էլի շատերը, որ հիշեմ ելի կգրեմ

----------

Գորտուկ (03.09.2014)

----------


## Kuk

The Godfather
Scarface
Professional
The Umbrellas  Of Cherbourg
Midnight Express
Scient of a woman
Romeo & Julia

----------


## firewall

Derailed

----------


## WArmanW

Michael
Groundhog Day
Мост В Терабитию
Счастливое Число Слeвина

----------


## Fobus

Черная кошка белый кот
Knockin' on heaven's door
Underground
The Godfather
50 pervix svidaniy
Lock Stock and two smoking barrels
Bol'shoy Kush
Prorok

----------

Գորտուկ (03.09.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ներկա դրությամբ իմ լավագույն տասնյակը

1. *Մալհոլլանդ Դրայվ* - Երևի աշխարհում մարդ չկա, ով մինչև վերջ հասկացել ու բացահայտել է այս ֆիլմը.... Դևիդ Լինչի իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմը...
2. *Փիղ մարդը* - Եզակի ֆիլմերից էր, որն ինձ ստիպեց լացել: Իրական պատմություն մարդկային բարության և ընկերության մասին: 
3. *Մեմենտո* - Որոշ բաներով նման է Մալհոլլանդ Դրայվին, մի անգամ դիտելով հնարավոր չէ հասկանալ սյուժեն
4. *Ամելի* - խոսքերն ավելորդ են
5. *Ֆաննին և Ալեքսանդրը* - Բերգմանի լավագույն ու ամենաերկար  :Smile:  ֆիլմը
6. *2001 Տիեզերական Ոդիսական* - լավագույն գիտական ֆանտաստիկան: Ապացուցում է, որ Ստենլի Կուբրիկը հանճար է  :Smile: 
7. *Կոնֆորմիստը* - Բերտոլուչչի լավագույն ֆիլմը
8. *Ռեքվիեմ Երազի Համար* - Ամիսը գոնե մի անգամ էս ֆիլմը դիտում եմ, ու ամեն անգամ նայելիս զզվանքս ու խղճահարությունը ֆիլմի հերոսների նկատմամբ ավելի է ուժեղանում....
9. *Ապոկալիպսիս Հիմա* - Ֆրենսիս Ֆորդ Կոպպոլայի լավագույն ֆիլմը.....
10. *Դաշնամուրը* - Հոլլի Հանթերի խաղը պարզապես ապշեցուցիչ է

Հ.Գ.
Ոնց կարող էի մոռանալ?
Պաշտում եմ Լարս ֆոն Թրիերի ֆիլմերը, հատկապես "Ճեղքելով Ալիքներ" ֆիլմը....

Իրականում շատ, շատ ֆիլմեր կան, որոնց մասին արժե խոսել, մի օր ժամանակ ունենամ, երկար ցուցակ կգրեմ  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց



> Ամենասիռածս ֆիլմերը՞
> 
> 1. «Դոգվիլ» Լառս Ֆոն Տրիեռ/ռեժ/
> 2. « Վրեմյա Ցիգան » Էմիռ Կուստուրիցա ... հանճարեղ ֆիլմա 
> 3. «Կռասատա Պո Ամերիկանսկի» Կևին Սպեյսի  գլխավոր դերերում 
> 4. « Նեբո Նադ Բեռլինոմ 1. 2 »  Վիմ Վենդեռս ... հրաշք փիլիսոփա ռեժիսյոր
> 5. « Պոգովորի ս նեյ »  Պեդռո Ալմադովառի 
> .............
> 
> ...


Դե, եթե Քուլապերը խորհուրդ է տալիս, անպայման պետք է դիտել  :Wink:  Արտակարգ ֆիլմեր են...

----------

Ամպ (23.12.2010)

----------


## Լուսիանա

*Once Upon A Time In America*
*21գրամ* 
Ընհանրապես, սիրում եմ ֆիլմեր, որոնք նայելուց հետո մտածելու տեղիք են տալիս…

Իսկ որպես թեթև ռոմանտիկ ֆիլմեր՝ կարող եմ նշել

Между небом и землёй  -Ռիզ Ուիզերսպունի մասնակցությամբ
50 первых поцелуев-Ադամ Սենդլեր,  Դրյու Բերիմոր

----------


## Markes

AngelA - Լյուկ Բեսսոն
Revolver - Գայ Ռիչի
The Lord of The Rings - Փիտեր Ջեքսոն
Միմինո – Գեորգի Դանելիա
Մոսկվան արցունքներին չի հավատում – Օլեգ Մեշկով
.....
ու էլի շատ ու շատ ֆիլմեր :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

Мост в террабитию

----------


## chiburgen

Перл-Харбор.
50 первых поцелуев,
Сибирский целюльник.

----------


## Yellow Raven

Пираты Карибского моря 1,2,3

----------


## Լեռնցի

Մի ֆիլմ է, որ ասում են ամենասիրած, միշտ դա են հիշում` 
Կյանքը հիասքանչ է...

----------


## Լուսիանա

> Մոսկվան արցունքներին չի հավատում – Օլեգ Մեշկով
> .....


Օլեգ Մենշով,  :Smile: 
ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում այդ ֆիլմը

----------


## Ռեդ

Ինչ կասեք էս ֆիլմերի մասին - The Departed (Отступники)
Նաև Forest Gump

----------


## Moon

«Թռչող դաշույնների տունը» Հրաշք ֆիլմ ա
Գլխավոր դերերում ՝ Չժան Ցզի, Տակեշի Կանիշիրո, Էնդի Լո

----------

Նաիրուհի (16.04.2010)

----------


## isoedo

ԺՈՂ., միատ կինո ԵՄ ԴԻՏԵԼ, ՈՐ ՄԱՏՆԵՐԸԴ ՀԵՏԸ ԿՈՒՏԵՍ!!!
անունը Точка Обстрела ա: Եթե էտ կինոն նայեք, ուրեմն էնքան վախտ էլ կինո չէք նայի, մինչև դրանից լավը չհելնի :Shok:  (ու դժվար թե):
չէ իրոք նենց լավ կինո ա, Action ժանր, որ տեռռորիստները ուզում են փախցըրած ըլնեն ամն-ի պրեզիդենտին, մեջը դաժե լոսթ-ի մեչի Ջեկ-ն ա նկարվել:
Իմ կողմից Բոլորիտ խորհուրդ` ճարեք, նայեք, հիացեք ՄԻԼԻՈՆՆԵՐԻ ԾԱԽՍՈՎ !!!

----------


## Belle

Մի անգամ գրել էի, բայց "Հարսնացուն Հյուսիսիցը" մոռացել էի նշել, շատ եմ սիրում  :Hands Up: 
հայկական բոլոր ֆիլմերը շատ եմ սիրում

----------


## Kuk

The Godfather
Scarface
Midnight Express

----------


## Լեո

Կարծում եմ հնարավոր չէ ունենալ ընդամենը մեկ կամ մի քանի սիրած ֆիլմեր: Ես հարյուրներով կարող եմ թվարկել, բայց այս պահին հիշեցի *"ՄԻՄԻՆՈ"*-ն: Այս ֆիլմում հնչող արտահայտությունների զգալի մասը թևավոր խոսք են դարձել:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Այս ֆիլմում հնչող արտահայտությունների զգալի մասը թևավոր խոսք են դարձել:


արա էս ինչա ասում է... :LOL: (որպես օրինակ :LOL: )

----------


## Երկնային

> Կարծում եմ հնարավոր չէ ունենալ ընդամենը մեկ կամ մի քանի սիրած ֆիլմեր: Ես հարյուրներով կարող եմ թվարկել, բայց այս պահին հիշեցի *"ՄԻՄԻՆՈ"*-ն: Այս ֆիլմում հնչող արտահայտությունների զգալի մասը թևավոր խոսք են դարձել:


_վայ ոնց եմ սիրու~մ… 
իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմն ա, երբեք չեմ հոգնի, ինչքան ցույց տալիս են, նայում եմ անպայման…  ամբողջությամբ անգիր գիտեմ արդեն…_

----------


## nnaarreek

> _վայ ոնց եմ սիրու~մ… 
> իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմն ա, երբեք չեմ հոգնի, ինչքան ցույց տալիս են, նայում եմ անպայման…  ամբողջությամբ անգիր գիտեմ արդեն…_


Իսկ ես մինչև հիմա չեմ նայել մինչև վերջ, հա նեռվայնանում շուռ եմ տալի! :Blush: 

Մեկ էլ տենց հայկական կինոներն են, որ չեմ կարում նայեմ, նեռվերս չեն հերիքում, մինչև հիմա մենակ "Ուրախ ավտոբուս"-ն եմ տեսել, են էլ կարելի ա ասել զոռով: :Sad:

----------


## Vaho

GLAZA  ANGELA

----------


## Yevuk

Իմ ամենասիրած կինոն "Titanic"-նա: Դա միակ ֆիլմն է ,որի վերջում ես իսկապես լաց եմ եղել: Ես ընդհանրապես սենտիմենտալ չեմ, սակայն "Տիտանիկը" ինձ վրա իսկապես շատ մեց տպավորություն թողեց շ ոչ մի ֆիլմ դեռ նման ձևով չի հուզել ինձ......
Ու մեկ էլ շատ եմ սիրում "If only" (Եթե միայն) ֆիլմը

----------


## Kuk

> Իմ ամենասիրած կինոն "Titanic"-նա: Դա միակ ֆիլմն է ,որի վերջում ես իսկապես լաց եմ եղել: Ես ընդհանրապես սենտիմենտալ չեմ, սակայն "Տիտանիկը" ինձ վրա իսկապես շատ մեց տպավորություն թողեց շ ոչ մի ֆիլմ դեռ նման ձևով չի հուզել ինձ......
> Ու մեկ էլ շատ եմ սիրում "If only" (Եթե միայն) ֆիլմը


Parapiues Oe Sherbourg
սա շատ տխուր մյուզիքլ ա, նայի, հաստատ ավելի շատ կլացես:

----------


## Երկնային

> Իմ ամենասիրած կինոն "Titanic"-նա: Դա միակ ֆիլմն է ,որի վերջում ես իսկապես լաց եմ եղել: Ես ընդհանրապես սենտիմենտալ չեմ, սակայն "Տիտանիկը" ինձ վրա իսկապես շատ մեց տպավորություն թողեց շ ոչ մի ֆիլմ դեռ նման ձևով չի հուզել ինձ......
> Ու մեկ էլ շատ եմ սիրում "If only" (Եթե միայն) ֆիլմը


_լավն ա…_

----------


## Fedayi

Էմիր Կուստուրիցայի ֆիլմերը: Բոլորը:

----------


## Yevuk

> Parapiues Oe Sherbourg
> սա շատ տխուր մյուզիքլ ա, նայի, հաստատ ավելի շատ կլացես:




Իսկ էտ ինչ լեզվով է, եթե կարելի է կարող եք տալ դրա թարգմանությունը ռւսերեն կամ հայերեն

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ էտ ինչ լեզվով է, եթե կարելի է կարող եք տալ դրա թարգմանությունը ռւսերեն կամ հայերեն


Ֆրանսիական մյուզիքլ է. ''Шербурские зонтики''

----------


## Yevuk

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ Կուկ ջան, բայց քո վերեվի գրածը հաստատ տառասխալ էիր արել, ետ ֆրանսերենով գրված չէր........Շատ եմ լսել էդ կինոյի մասին գիտեմ, որ հին կինոյա, անպայման մի որ կնայեմ, էսա էս անտեր վերջին զանգից ու քննություններից ազատվեմ.......

----------


## I love love

Առաջինը`PEARL HARBOR

----------


## I love love

Երկրորդ`IF  ONLY

----------


## Dayana

> Երկրորդ`IF  ONLY


էս Դեժավյուի մասին ֆիլմն է  չէ՞  :Smile:

----------


## I love love

> Dayana;էս Դեժավյուի մասին ֆիլմն է  չէ՞


Այո, Ճիշտ ես:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Սթիվեն Սպիլբերգ- որպես ռեժիսյոր չէի սիրում, ուղղակի պրինցիպիալնի ֆիլմերը չէի նայում  :Jpit: , Արդեն  մեկ տարի է  ֆիլմեր կան նայում եմ,  հիացած եմ :Hands Up:  Դրանցից մեկը *«Искусственный разум»* ֆիլմն է 2001 թվականին նկարահանված: Ֆիլմը Ստենլի Կուբրիկի մտահաղացումն է, որը դեռ  69 թվականինց պատրաստվում էր նկարահանել, 13 տարի պատրաստվում էր պատրաստվում, բայց մահացավ , այդպես էլ չնկարահանելով: Սթիվեն Սպիլբերգը ընկրոջ մտահաղացումը վերցրեց   և ի հիշատակ Կուբրիկի նկարեց ֆիլմը: Ֆիլմի շուրջ լիքը խոսակցություններ էին պտտվում, բացասական արձագանքներ, բամբասանքներ և այլն և այլն: Երկու նոմինացիայով Օսկարի է հանվել, բայց ...... Ֆիլմը ռոբոտ երեխայի մասին է, որը փոխարինում է ընտանիքում, կոմայի մեջ գտնվող երեխային: Ռոբոտ երեխայի դերը կատարում է  «Шестое чувсвто» ֆիլմի մռայլ, բայց տաղանդավոր մեռելներ տեսնող երեխան  :LOL: ՝ *Хейли Джоэл Осмент*-ը  :Blush: : Ֆիլմը ֆանտաստիկ , հեքիաթային տարրերով մելոդրամա է, խորը իմաստներով  ապագայի  և ներկայի վերաբերյալ, էմոցիոնալ, արցունքաբեր :LOL: // ստուգված է//:  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (28.01.2009), PygmaliOn (28.01.2009), Հայկօ (28.01.2009), Նարե (11.03.2009), Ռուֆուս (29.01.2009), Սամվել (30.01.2009)

----------


## cold skin

"Игры разума" Չգիտեմ ով ա ռեժիսորը, բայց Ռասել Քրոուն ա խաղում…

----------

Նարե (11.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Եթե չեմ սխալվում ռեժիսորը Ռոն Հովարդն է (Рон Ховард)։
Հիանալի ֆիլմ է։  Բայց ինձ ավելի շատ դուր է գալիս այս ֆիլմի անգլերեն անվանումը՝ «A Beautiful Mind»։  Ինձ այս վերնագիրը ավելի շատ բան է ասում...

----------

Երկնային (29.01.2009)

----------


## Ceceron

Խորհուրդ կտամ Куда приводят мечты /What Dreams May Come/ ֆիլմը նայել շաաաաատ լավնա..... մենակ վերջում չլացեք  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.01.2009), Jarre (29.01.2009), Երկնային (29.01.2009), Նարե (11.03.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

> Խորհուրդ կտամ Куда приводят мечты /What Dreams May Come/ ֆիլմը նայել շաաաաատ լավնա..... մենակ վերջում չլացեք


_շաաաատ լավն ա_  :Not I:

----------


## unknown

«Один     дома»      ֆիլմը :Love:  :Blush:

----------


## Ceceron

> «Один     дома»      ֆիլմը


Էդել եմ հարգում... լավ ղժալույա  :Smile:

----------


## masivec

Սկալա :Ok:

----------


## Jarre

Դէնզել Վաշինգտոնի Гнев-ը։

----------

Ceceron (29.01.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Շան սիրտը (Собачее сердце)

*Ի դեպ՝ Բուլգակովի վեպի հիման վրա է նկարած:

----------

*e}|{uka* (01.02.2009), Freddie (14.01.2010), Jarre (29.01.2009), Monk (30.01.2009), Քամի (30.01.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Շան սիրտը (Собачее сердце)


Իմ համար էս ֆիլմը դասվում է դասականների շարքին

----------


## ԿԳԴ

*Մայրիկ*    ֆիլմը :Love:

----------

Monk (30.01.2009), Second Chance (05.02.2009), Yevuk (15.04.2010), Հենո (30.01.2009), Նարե (11.03.2009), Քամի (30.01.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

Դենզել Վաշինգտոն, "Training Day" (թու, թեման էի խառնել, բայց թե ոչինչ)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Криминальное чтиво(Pulp Fiction)
> Город Грехов(Sin Sity)
> Гладиатор


կավելացնեմ
"Крестный отец"
"Зеленая миля"
"Однажды в Америке"
"Подазрительные лица"
"Адвокат дьявола"
"Ужин с придурком"
"Счастливое число Слевина"

----------


## Քամի

В погоне за счастьем  /The Pursuit  of Happyness/

 շատ լավն ա..

----------


## Ceceron

Նայեք ԴՈԳՄԱ ֆիլմը խզարուուուոմաաաաաաա

----------

Սամվել (30.01.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Նայեք ԴՈԳՄԱ ֆիլմը խզարուուուոմաաաաաաա


- Բայց Դուք չասացիք առողջություն, երբ ես փռշտացի  :Angry2: 

 :Smile:

----------

Ceceron (30.01.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Նայեք ԴՈԳՄԱ ֆիլմը խզարուուուոմաաաաաաա


էտ կինոն ինչքան ցույց են տալիս անկուշտի պես նայում եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Հենո

1.  Knocking on Heaven's Door
2. Scarface
3. The Bronx Tale
4. The Omen
5. Harry Potter
Ու ընդհանրապես շատ կինոներ կան , բայց սրանք ուրիշ են...
Իսկ ռեժիսորներից Տարանտինո ու Սփիլբերգ :Hands Up:

----------


## Պարոն Ն

Lord of the rings-շատ եմ սիրում, ինչքան նայում եմ նայվումա  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

Elmo (06.02.2009), Morpheus_NS (01.02.2009), Ռեդ (11.03.2009)

----------


## Sergo

SAW 1-5

----------

Աբելյան (10.02.2009)

----------


## Sergo

Catacombs

----------


## Ambrosine

Կնքամայրը

----------


## Dorian

Տաղանդավոր միստեր Ռիփլին:

(վերնագիրը ոչ մի կապ չունի, իսկականից իմ սիրած ֆիլմն ա  :Blush: )

----------

Rhayader (11.03.2009), Բարձրահասակ (11.03.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

_Ո՜նց եմ սիրում «Շոկոլադ» ֆիլմը  

Ժուլյետ Բինոշ, Ջոնի Դեպ 
_

----------

Rhayader (06.02.2009)

----------


## Dorian

> _Ո՜նց եմ սիրում «Շոկոլադ» ֆիլմը  
> 
> Ժուլյետ Բինոշ, Ջոնի Դեպ 
> _


Ի՜... Տենց կինո արդեն կա՞: Ես կինոյի սցենար եմ գրում ու ուզում էի անունը «Շոկոլադ» դնեի... Դաղալ ա... Չէ, լավ կինո չի...  :Angry2:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ի՜... Տենց կինո արդեն կա՞: Ես կինոյի սցենար եմ գրում ու ուզում էի անունը «Շոկոլադ» դնեի... Դաղալ ա... Չէ, լավ կինո չի...


«*Սեքս*» դիր անունը: Եթե ոչ շոկոլադ, ապա՝ սեքս. սա վաղուց ի վեր բոլորին հայտնի և գիտությամբ ապացուցված փաստ է:


Ուրեմն՝ սենց.

_Իրար տակ._


*Pulp Fiction**A Scanner Darkly**Revolver**C(r)ook**Lock, Stock and Two Smocking Barrels**Snatch.**Reservoire Dogs**RocknRolla*
և այլն_ 
Իրար կողք._

*Leon, In Bruges, Amélie, Oldboy, Lucky Number Slevin, Sin City, Fight Club, Forrest Gump, The Shawshank Redemption* և այլնՍովետականները չեմ նշում, դա լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է  :Love: :

----------

Rhayader (11.03.2009), Բարձրահասակ (11.03.2009), Ռեդ (11.03.2009), Ռուֆուս (06.02.2009)

----------


## Dorian

> «*Սեքս*» դիր անունը: Եթե ոչ շոկոլադ, ապա՝ սեքս. սա վաղուց ի վեր բոլորին հայտնի և գիտությամբ ապացուցված փաստ է:


Եսիմ... չեմ ուզում է, որ տենց ակնհայտ խոսի բովանդակության մասին...  :Wink: 

 :LOL:  Աֆորիզմ` 
եթե ուզում եք կարգին կինո նայել, նայեք էն կինոները, որոնք վերևը նշեց Հայկը  :LOL: 
Դորիան Լառոշֆուկո
Իսկականից կարգին գործեր էիր նշել:  :Cool:

----------

Հայկօ (06.02.2009)

----------


## newart

red shoes,
ashes and snow
Menq 
skizb@

----------


## Ռեդ

> *The Shawshank Redemption*


Ուրիշ ա սա  :Love:  /ավատարս/
Նշածներիցդ տեսել եմ մեծ մասը, շատ եմ սիրում *Snatch*ն ու *Forrest Gump*-ը  :Love:  /+ վերևինը/

----------


## Ռեդ

Ոչ *Հայկօ*յի նշածներից

*Black Cat, White Cat
Life is Beautiful 
The Butterfly Effect
The Departed
Green Mile
Schindler's List*

----------


## Rhayader

Երկար ժամանակ «Գիշերվա Գույնն Էր», հետո՝ «Ամելին», էլի մի քանի տարի, հիմա՝ շատ են.

«Ամելի»
«Պանի Լաբիրինթոսը»
«Կանաչ Մղոնը»
«Թաքուն Պատուհան»
«Սուրճ Ու Սիգարետներ»
«Թակելով Երկնքի Դուռը»
«Մարտական Ակումբ»
«Կյանքը Հրաշք Է» (Կուստուրիցա)
«Կյանքը Հիասքանչ Է» (Բենինի)
«Ֆորրեստ Գամփ»
«Արհեստական Ինտելլեկտ»
«Դիակ-Հարսնացուն»
«Վախն Ու Ատելությունը Լաս Վեգասում»
«Նախորոք Վճարիր»
«Դևիդ Գեյլի Կյանքը»
«Ամերիկյան Գեղեցկություն»
«Գիշերվա Գույնը»
«Քեմիքալ Ուեդդինգ»
«Մոնտի Պայտոն»-ի բոլոր ֆիլմերն անխտիր
«Ֆոնտան»
«Ռեքվիեմ Երազի Համար»
«Ձկնորս-Արքան»

ու էլի լիքը բաներ :Smile:

----------

Kita (11.03.2009), Բարձրահասակ (11.03.2009), Երկնային (11.03.2009), Հայկօ (11.03.2009), Ռեդ (10.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (18.03.2009), Ֆրեյա (11.03.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Corpse Bride*-ը մուլտ  ա  :Tongue: : Բայց դե զատո Տիմ Բարտոնն ա նկարել: Ի դեպ՝ իր ջահել ժամանակվա նկարած *կոմիքսները* տեսե՞լ ես:

_ «Գիշերվա Գույնը», «Քեմիքալ Ուեդդինգ»,  «Ֆոնտան», «Ձկնորս-Արքան»..._ Չեմ նայել: Բայց մնացածի 99%-ը գորՁեր են  :Good: : Իմ հիթ-շքերթի հետ լրիվ բռնում ա  :Smile: :

----------

Rhayader (11.03.2009), Երկնային (11.03.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> *Corpse Bride*-ը մուլտ  ա : Բայց դե զատո Տիմ Բարտոնն ա նկարել: Ի դեպ՝ իր ջահել ժամանակվա նկարած *կոմիքսները* տեսե՞լ ես:
> 
> _ «Գիշերվա Գույնը», «Քեմիքալ Ուեդդինգ»,  «Ֆոնտան», «Ձկնորս-Արքան»..._ Չեմ նայել: Բայց մնացածի 99%-ը գորՁեր են : Իմ հիթ-շքերթի հետ լրիվ բռնում ա :


Շաբաթ օրը «Քեմիքալ Ուեդդինգը» կբերեմ, ֆորումով կնայենք: Մնացածն էլ հերթով :Tongue:  Ահավոր լավն են:

----------

Երկնային (11.03.2009), Հայկօ (11.03.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

> *Corpse Bride*-ը մուլտ  ա : Բայց դե զատո Տիմ Բարտոնն ա նկարել:


_ո՜նց եմ սիրում էս մուլտը_

----------


## Երկնային

> Շաբաթ օրը «Քեմիքալ Ուեդդինգը» կբերեմ, ֆորումով կնայենք: Մնացածն էլ հերթով Ահավոր լավն են:


_կաշխտեմ ես էլ գալ ուրեմն, դա չեմ տեսել_

----------


## Vaho

Ռուսերեն ելի ասեմ
1.Գլազա Անգելա
2.Վ պագոնե զա շաստեմ
Էս երկու կինոները շատ եմ հավանել

----------


## Venus

Թակել երկնքի դռները
էս պահին դա եմ հիշում որ սիրում եմ :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Երկար ժամանակ «Գիշերվա Գույնն Էր», հետո՝ «Ամելին», էլի մի քանի տարի, հիմա՝ շատ են.
> *«Թաքուն Պատուհան»
> «Գիշերվա Գույնը»*
> «Ձկնորս-Արքան»
> 
> ու էլի լիքը բաներ


Էս երեք կինոները իմ սիրած կինոների ցուցակի մեջ էլ են մտնում ու զարմանալի է, որ շատ քիչ մարդիկ են դրանք տեսել, կամ հավանում
Թաքուն պատուհան /եթե այդ ֆիլմն է, Ջոնի Դեպ, Սթիվեն Քինգի գրքի հիման վրա նկարված/   հոյակապ ֆիլմ է, բայց համարյա ոչ ոք չի տեսել այն  :Tongue: 
Գիշերվա գույն ընդհանրապես կարելի է ասել մի ֆիլմ է, որ սկիզբ է տվել այդ ոճի /դետեկտիվ+ անձի երկվություն/ ֆիլմերի մի ամբողջ շարքի  :Tongue: 

Իմ ցուցակը մոտավորապես այս տեքը ունի. :Smile: 
Մարտական ակումբ
Ամելի
Ֆրիդա
Шоколадница
Գիշեր երկրի վրա /Ռեժ. Ջ Ջարմուշ/
Вам письмо  :Love:   /Թոմ Հանքս  :Love: /
Յոթը
Ամերիկյան Իքս պատմություններ
Կյանքը հրաշք է
Երեք գույն: Կապույտ, Սպիտակ, Կարմիր
Ամեն ինչ իմ մոր մասին
English patient
Ֆորեստ Գամփ
Հարրի Պոտերներ...
Մալհոլլանդ Դրայվ

Ու էլի մի մեեեեեծ ցուցակ
Ընդ որում, հերթականությունը ըստ սիրելիության աստիճանի չէ  :LOL:  չեմ էլ կարող ասել, թե որն ֆիլմն եմ ավելի շատ սիրում, որը քիչ, ամեն մեկը յուրովի է

----------

Jarre (11.03.2009), Rhayader (11.03.2009), Երկնային (12.03.2009), Ռուֆուս (18.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Գնեվ-Դենզել Վաշինգտոն
Սրտերը ատլանտիդայում-Էնտոնի Հոփքինս
Առանց երեսի-Մել Գիբսոն (էս հանկարծ անէրեսի հետ չշփոթեք  :LOL:   ռուսերեն՝ Без Лица)
Բրեյվհարթ-Մել Գիբսոն
Կնքահայրը-Ալ Պաչինո
Մի անգամ Ամերիկայում-Դենիրո
Տաքսիստ-Դենիրո
Գառնուկների լռությունը-Էնտոնի Հոփքինս (էն վախենալու ու դաժան մոմենտները չհաշված  :Shok:   )

Ու ոնց որ Ֆրեյան է նշել՝



> Ու էլի մի մեեեեեծ ցուցակ
> Ընդ որում, հերթականությունը ըստ սիրելիության աստիճանի չէ  չեմ էլ կարող ասել, թե որն ֆիլմն եմ ավելի շատ սիրում, որը քիչ, ամեն մեկը յուրովի է

----------

Ռուֆուս (18.03.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Թաքուն պատուհան /եթե այդ ֆիլմն է, Ջոնի Դեպ, Սթիվեն Քինգի գրքի հիման վրա նկարված/   հոյակապ ֆիլմ է, բայց համարյա ոչ ոք չի տեսել այն


Երեկ ցույց էին տալիս OPT-ով, բայց վերջը բաց թողեցի  :Blush:

----------


## Vaho

Առանց երեսի-Մել Գիբսոն (էս հանկարծ անէրեսի հետ չշփոթեք  :LOL:   ռուսերեն՝ Без Лица)


Էս ֆիլմում  Մել Գիբսոնը չի :Smile: 
Ջոն Տռավոլտա, Նիկոլաս Քեյջ :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ջազում միայն աղջիկներն են…

----------

Yevuk (15.04.2010), Արմինե (12.03.2009), Երկնային (11.03.2009), Հանուման (06.10.2009), Սամվել (12.03.2009)

----------


## Արմինե

> Առանց երեսի-Մել Գիբսոն (էս հանկարծ անէրեսի հետ չշփոթեք   ռուսերեն՝ Без Лица)
> 
> 
> Էս ֆիլմում  Մել Գիբսոնը չի
> Ջոն Տռավոլտա, Նիկոլաս Քեյջ


Գիբսոնի կատարմամբ էլ կա ֆիլմ "Человек без лица" վերնագրով:

----------

Մարկիզ (12.03.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Գիբսոնի կատարմամբ էլ կա ֆիլմ "Человек без лица" վերնագրով:


Բայց ընդեղ «չելավեկ» բառը չկար :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> «Կանաչ Մղոնը»


Էս ֆիլմը իրոք շատ լավն էլ շատ եմ սիրում

----------


## Հայկօ

*Jarre*-ն, կարծում եմ, նկատի ա ունեցել էն ֆիլմը, որտեղ Գիբսոնը ինչ-որ վթարից այլանդակված դեմքով նախկին ուսուցիչ ա, ապրում ա մի փոքրիկ գավառական քաղաքում: Շատ լավ ֆիլմ ա: Վերանգիրը՝ The Man without a Face:

----------

Jarre (12.03.2009), Rhayader (12.03.2009), Մարկիզ (12.03.2009)

----------


## Dr. M

իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմերի շարքին է պատկանում ..... նաև (վերջին նայած ֆիլմերս են)
99 ֆրանկ  :Smile: 
Նիկիտա :Cool:

----------


## Jarre

> Էս ֆիլմում Մել Գիբսոնը չի
> Ջոն Տռավոլտա, Նիկոլաս Քեյջ


Կներեք, սխալ եմ գրել։  Պետք է լիներ՝ The Man without a Face (Человек без лица), բայց Տռավոլտայի ու Քեյջինն էլ եմ սիրում։




> Jarre-ն, կարծում եմ, նկատի ա ունեցել էն ֆիլմը, որտեղ Գիբսոնը ինչ-որ վթարից այլանդակված դեմքով նախկին ուսուցիչ ա, ապրում ա մի փոքրիկ գավառական քաղաքում: Շատ լավ ֆիլմ ա: Վերանգիրը՝ The Man without a Face:


Հայկօ ջան, շնորհակալ եմ, ես հենց դա էլ նկատի ունեի։  Ի դեպ, դուրդ եկել է???

----------


## comet

9.5 շաբաթ: Չգիտեմ ինչու այս ֆիլմը մեջս շատ է տպավորվել :Blush:

----------

Rhayader (12.03.2009), Լուսիանա (17.03.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ ջան, շնորհակալ եմ, ես հենց դա էլ նկատի ունեի։  Ի դեպ, դուրդ եկել է???


Լավ ֆիլմ է  :Yes: : Հիշում եմ, որ դուրըս շատ էր եկել ամենավերջին նախադասությունը (երբ Գիբսոնի հերոսը գալիս է, հեռվից նայում է շրջանավարտներին ու անխոս հեռանում է), ափսոս՝ չեմ հիշում՝ ինչ էր  :Smile: :




> 9.5 շաբաթ: Չգիտեմ ինչու այս ֆիլմը մեջս շատ է տպավորվել


Ես գիտեմ՝ ինչու է իմ մեջ տպավորվել: Նայածս առաջին կիսապոռնոն էր (է՜հ, երջանիկ ու ծանր մանկություն ջան): Յու քեն լիվ յոր հեթ օն:

----------

Jarre (21.03.2009)

----------


## Չիպ

"Տռուդնի ռեբիոնկը"  էտ վոր նայում եմ մանկությունս եմ հիշում :LOL: 

Մեկել  "Յա լեգենդա" շատ լավ կինոյա

----------


## Երկնային

_Օդրի Հեփբերնի մասնակցությամբ բոլոր տեսածս ֆիլմերը_

----------

Jarre (12.03.2009)

----------


## cold skin

Օդրի Տատու "Happy end" :Love:

----------


## Venus

Շոն Պենի մասնակցությմբ մի շարք կինոներ << Վատ Տղան>> <<21 գրամ>> ...........................

----------

Aurora (08.08.2009)

----------


## comet

Основной инстинкт - Գլխավոր դերերում` Մայքլ Դուգլաս,  Շերոն Սթոուն :Love:

----------

Rhayader (07.04.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

*Мост  округа  Медисон*------գլխավոր դերում Մերիլ  Սթրիփ

Մհեր Մկրտչյանի մասնակցությամբ բոլոր  ֆիլմերը

----------


## Scorpion6

Ավելացրաց.
-Интервю с вампиром(Bred Pit, Tom Kruz, Kristen Danst, Antonio Banderas, Kristian Sleiter)
-Парфюмер :Hands Up: 
-Ганибал(Anthony Hopkins)
-Саилент хил(Rada Mishell)
-Казино(Robert Deniro, Sheron Stone) :Cool: 
-Дикайа орхидеа (Micky Rourk)
-Форсаж (Vin dizel, Mishel Rodriges, Ja rul)
-Оружений барон(Nicolas Keige) :Ok: 
-Детские игри<CHAKI> :LOL: 
-Исколзаюшая красата(Liv Tailor)
-Oмен :Diablo: 
-Пила :Crazy:

----------


## cold skin

"Море внутри " реж. Алехандро Аменабар
" Куда приводят мечты" реж. Винсент Уорд
"Запах женщины" реж. Мартин Брест
"Реквием по мечте"
"Солярис"

----------

Rhayader (07.04.2009)

----------


## Sedulik

ամենասիրածս ֆիլմերն են «Շտապիր սիրել», «сказки на ночъ» և «Дорога перемен»: Տեսելեք՞: :Hands Up:

----------


## Mariam1556

A Walk to Remember :Love:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Երեկ Valmont -ը նայեցի ...
Լավն էր  :Sad:   մի քիցչ տխուր...
Colin Firth ին շատ եմ սիրում  :Love:

----------


## dvgray

շատ են, բայց հիմա ուզում եմ նշել 
"Մատրիցա" - 1,2,3

----------

Elmo (24.04.2009), Vaho (26.04.2009)

----------


## comet

*Тайное окно*
Ջոննի Դեպպ, Ջոն Տուռտուռո, Լեն Կառիու...
Միստիկ թրիլլեր է` շատ տպավորիչ:

----------

Ֆրեյա (23.04.2009)

----------


## Venus

Երևի էլի գրած կլինեմ, բայց մեկե սիրում եմ <<Թակել երկնքի դռները>>  :Smile:   :Blush:

----------

Freddie (14.01.2010), Remix-Hayko (02.05.2009), Բարձրահասակ (23.04.2009)

----------


## Կաթիլ

Շատ եմ սիրում *"Эффект бабочки"-2* ֆիլմը
նաև *"Ватель"*-ը (գլխ. դեր.՝Ժիրար Դեպարդյե)

----------

dvgray (23.04.2009), Remix-Hayko (02.05.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Միանշանակ` Ամելի    :Love:

----------

Sunny Stream (23.04.2009), Yevuk (15.04.2010), Հայկօ (23.04.2009), Ուլուանա (23.04.2009)

----------


## Elmo

հարաբերական հարցին հարաբերական պատասխան
էս պահին՝ *Остров*
Առհասարակ՝ *Карты, деньги и два ствола*
Որպես լավագույն կլասիկ ֆանտաստիկա՝ *Эквилибриум*
Որպես լավագույն հոգեբանական ֆիլմ՝ *Револьвер*
Կներեք ռուսերեն վերնագրերի համար, պարզապես դրանք ավելի լավ են հնչում ռուսերեն:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.04.2009), Հայկօ (23.04.2009), Չիպ (24.04.2009), Ֆրեյա (23.04.2009)

----------


## Yevuk

"Titanic"-ից ավելի լավ ու ազդեցիկ ֆիլմ դեռ չեմ տեսել.....Ախր շատ լավնա էլի..... :Smile: 
ՈՒ մեկ ել շատ եմ սիրում "If Only"-ն.... :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Լյուկ Բեսոն- Անգելա  լավն ա  :Smile:

----------

Vaho (26.04.2009)

----------


## AG16

Scarface

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Իսկ իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմը "Մայրիկ"-ն է: Ամեն տարի ապրիլի 24-ին նայում եմ ու էլի նայվում է: Վաղն էլ եմ նայելու:

----------

Sunny Stream (24.04.2009), ԿԳԴ (05.05.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

Ճիշտ է, *մուլտ*ֆիլմ է, բայց և այնպես շատ եմ սիրում "*Унисённые призраками*". Ես պահին դա եմ ամենաշատը սիրում

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Միանշանակ` *Fight Club*

----------


## sharick

Թորիկը  , ոնց եմ սիրում :Love:

----------


## comet

Վերջերս <Լոլիտա>ն նայեցի :Love:  Չէի տեսել, բայց շատ էի լսել:
Մտավ սիրելի ֆիլմերի ցանկ :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

Պերլ Հարբոր :Love: ամենասիրելի ֆիլմն ա իմ,  :Love:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ֆորսաժ 4  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Vaho

Մենք ենք մեր սարերը :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------

Կաթիլ (14.07.2009), Հայկօ (07.05.2009), Միքայէլ (16.07.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

The Edge  - Եզրին /Երևի թե/  :Think: 

Էնթընի Հոփքինսն է խաղում ու Ալեք Բոլդուինը:

Առաջին հայացքից էքշն, կամ ավելի ժամանցային ֆիլմ է թվում, բայց որ ուշադիր ես նայում, շատ հետաքրքիր հոգեբանական պահեր կան:
Ես, օրինակ, մի քանի բան եմ սովորել այդ ֆիլմից, որ ասում է.
-Գիտես` ինչից են մարդիկ մահանում անտառում?
-Սովից?
-Չէ, ձանձրույթից: /հուսահատությունից - ըստ կոնտեքստի/

Նույնը կարելի է ասել նաև ամբողջ կյանքի առումով: Հենց միայն այս մտքի համար սիրում եմ այս ֆիլմը:

----------

Vaho (07.05.2009), Միքայէլ (16.07.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> The Edge  - Եզրին /Երևի թե/ 
> 
> Էնթընի Հոփքինսն է խաղում ու Ալեք Բոլդուինը:
> 
> Առաջին հայացքից էքշն, կամ ավելի ժամանցային ֆիլմ է թվում, բայց որ ուշադիր ես նայում, շատ հետաքրքիր հոգեբանական պահեր կան:
> Ես, օրինակ, մի քանի բան եմ սովորել այդ ֆիլմից, որ ասում է.
> -Գիտես` ինչից են մարդիկ մահանում անտառում?
> -Սովից?
> -Չէ, ձանձրույթից: /հուսահատությունից - ըստ կոնտեքստի/
> ...


Ընտիր կինոյա :Ok:

----------


## Lion

Կա այսպիսի մի գեղեցիկ ֆիլմ - "*Ուր են բերում երազանքները*" - օսկար է ստացել որպես տարվա գեղեցկագույն ֆիլմ. տղամարդու և կնոջ սիրո մասին տեսածս ամենահիանալի ֆիլմերից մեկն է... :Smile:

----------

Միքայէլ (16.07.2009)

----------


## sharick

> Վերջերս <Լոլիտա>ն նայեցի Չէի տեսել, բայց շատ էի լսել:
> Մտավ սիրելի ֆիլմերի ցանկ


Էտ որն ա?

----------


## Ռեդ

:Love: 
Ֆիլմերի ֆիլմն ա  :Love:

----------

Amourchik (16.07.2009), davidus (16.07.2009), Elmo (14.07.2009), Sagittarius (09.03.2010), Հայկօ (14.07.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

"Սիրած ֆիլմ" հասկացողությունը` ինձ մոտ ասոցեացվում է մի ֆիլմի հետ` որը կարող եմ աննդհատ դիտե,լ ամեն անգամ մի նոր բան բացահայտել այդ ֆիլմից, և չհոգնեմ դրանից...
իսկ այդպիսի ֆիլներ շատ կան  :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic

Ռեդ էտ որ ֆիլմն ա :Dntknw:  մոտս նկարը չի բացում
ես "Մատանիների տիրակալ"երեք ֆիլմերն էլ շատ շատ եմ սիրում :Love:

----------


## Legolas

> Ֆիլմերի ֆիլմն ա


"Ես" դուզ մեջտեղն եմ ձիու վրա ու նետով,  ետևում բուզուզիկն ա , առջևում Անին, խռովել գլուխը թեքել ա , աջից  "Գենդելֆն"  ա ձախից ընգերս  ... 
ինչ էլ նման են   :LOL: 


Эмир Кустурица  «Завет»    :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
սրա մեջի աղջիկն էլ ա ուժեզ նման :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ռեդ էտ որ ֆիլմն ա մոտս նկարը չի բացում
> ես "Մատանիների տիրակալ"երեք ֆիլմերն էլ շատ շատ եմ սիրում


Հենց Մատանիների տիրակալն ա Լի  :Smile:

----------

Enigmatic (14.07.2009)

----------


## Yevuk

> Էտ որն ա?


Նաբոկովի "Լոլիտա" պատմվածքի հիման վրա: Կա 2 տարբերակ. մեկը հին է` սև ու սպիտակ, մյուսն էլ համեմատաբար նոր է: Իմիջիայլոց, հին ֆիլմի սցենարն էլ հենց Նաբոկովն է գրել: Ես 2-ն էլ նայել եմ, սակայն, իմ կարծիքով գիրքը ավելի տպավորիչ է....Ֆիլմում, ի հակադրություն գրքի, հնարավոր չէ ցույց տալ այն հույզերը, ինչ գլախավոր հերոսն է զգում...Համ էլ 2 ֆիլմերում էր աղջկան մեծ էին վերցրել..... :Blush:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Նաբոկովի "Լոլիտա" պատմվածքի հիման վրա: Կա 2 տարբերակ. մեկը հին է` սև ու սպիտակ, մյուսն էլ համեմատաբար նոր է: Իմիջիայլոց, հին ֆիլմի սցենարն էլ հենց Նաբոկովն է գրել: Ես 2-ն էլ նայել եմ, սակայն, իմ կարծիքով գիրքը ավելի տպավորիչ է....Ֆիլմում, ի հակադրություն գրքի, հնարավոր չէ ցույց տալ այն հույզերը, ինչ գլախավոր հերոսն է զգում...Համ էլ 2 ֆիլմերում էր աղջկան մեծ էին վերցրել.....


Հնի ռեժիսյորը Ստենլի Կուբրիկն է, բայց ես նորն ավելի շատ եմ հավանում: Հինը շատ 50-ականոտ ա, ձանձրալի ու արհեստական:

----------


## Աշխեն

Դե շատ կան, բայց
Meet Joe Black :Love: 
Գլխավոր դերերում`   Brad Pitt and *Anthony Hopkins* :Love: 
Ախր շատ գեղեցիկ, հանգիստ և իմաստով ֆիլմա..

----------

Ungrateful (14.07.2009), Yevuk (16.07.2009), Կաթիլ (14.07.2009), Միքայէլ (16.07.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

Ախ... դժվար է... լինելով կինոի մեծ սիրահար, դժվարանում եմ նշել կոնկրետ 1 ֆիլմ..
բայց կփորձեմ միքանիսը նշել (ճաշակս մոտավորապես հասկացնելու համար)

*Эффект бабочки 1 / The Butterfly effect 1* (բայց միայն առաջինը)


*Meet Joe Black / Знакомьтесь, Джо Блек*


*Вечное сияние чистого разума / Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind*  :Love: 


Հ.Գ. ներեցեք միքանի ֆիլմի անուն տեղադրելու համար:

----------

Sunny Stream (18.07.2009), Կաթիլ (16.07.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Ես այս ֆիլմը տենց էլ չհասկացա *Эффект бабочки 1 / The Butterfly effect 1*
Կինոմոսկվայում եմ դիտել, ու հեչ տպավորիչ չէր, չգիտեմ :Dntknw:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ես այս ֆիլմը տենց էլ չհասկացա *Эффект бабочки 1 / The Butterfly effect 1*
> Կինոմոսկվայում եմ դիտել, ու հեչ տպավորիչ չէր, չգիտեմ


Էխ.. 1 անգամ էլ դիտի.. կարծում եմ որոշ բաներ կհասկանաս  :Smile: 
սա այն ֆիլմերից է, որ բուն իմաստը բացահայտվում է միքանի անգամ նայելուց հետո  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ես այս ֆիլմը տենց էլ չհասկացա *Эффект бабочки 1 / The Butterfly effect 1*
> Կինոմոսկվայում եմ դիտել, ու հեչ տպավորիչ չէր, չգիտեմ


Շատ լավն ա. անցյալում ամեն անգամ մի բան ա փոխում ու նայում թե ինչ կստացվի, վերջիվերջո հասկանում ա, որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ կլիներ, եթե նրանք չսիրեին միմյանց:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Ես այս ֆիլմը տենց էլ չհասկացա *Эффект бабочки 1 / The Butterfly effect 1*
> Կինոմոսկվայում եմ դիտել, ու հեչ տպավորիչ չէր, չգիտեմ


ճիշտ են ասւմ, մի անգամ էլ նայիր, տանը…մենակ… հեռախոսն ել չմոռանաս անջատել  :Wink:  առանց մեկ վայրկյան շեղվելու նայիր  :Smile:

----------

Ungrateful (16.07.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ես այս ֆիլմը տենց էլ չհասկացա *Эффект бабочки 1 / The Butterfly effect 1*
> Կինոմոսկվայում եմ դիտել, ու հեչ տպավորիչ չէր, չգիտեմ


Մի բա էլ ավելացնեմ  :Smile: 
եթե կրկին նայես, ապա հետևիր Ashton Kutcher- ի հիանալի դերասանական խաղին..

Հ.Գ. մինչև այս ֆիլմը դիտելը, նրա դերասանական վարպետությունը չէի նկատում, և անտարբեր էի...  իսկ այս ֆիլմուն նա "փալյում է"  :Wink:

----------


## masivec

> Ես այս ֆիլմը տենց էլ չհասկացա *Эффект бабочки 1 / The Butterfly effect 1*
> Կինոմոսկվայում եմ դիտել, ու հեչ տպավորիչ չէր, չգիտեմ


Որտև տուֆտա կինո ա :Wink:

----------

NetX (01.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (01.09.2009), Հայկօ (16.07.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Որտև տուֆտա կինո ա


Միգուցե ուրիշների ճաշակը քննադատելու, և թերագնահատելու փոխարեն` ինքդ ներկայացնես քո ամենա սիրաց ֆիլմերը?  :Smile:

----------

Կաթիլ (16.07.2009)

----------


## masivec

> Միգուցե ուրիշների ճաշակը քննադատելու, և թերագնահատելու փոխարեն` ինքդ ներկայացնես քո ամենա սիրաց ֆիլմերը?


Չէ :Nea:

----------


## Տատ

Բարև սիրելիներս :Smile: 

Վերջին երկու շաբաթվա ընթացքում նայում էի «Мастер и Маргарита» -ն, բոլորդ երևի վաղուց տեսել եք:

Հոյակապ, հրաշալի, վարպետական ֆիլմ էր: Կոմպ- էֆֆեկտները ոչ մի անգամ չխանգարեցին դրամատիկ բովանդակությանը, ամեն անհնար Բուլգակովյան բան այնքան պարզ ու ինքնըստինքյան էր ներկայացված, միստիկան հանգիստ հոսում էր իրականության մեջ և հակառակը:
Դերասանները՝ մակարդակ, ամենալավ սովետական կինոյի արժանի հետնորդներ, երաժշտությունը՝ ասես գրքի հետ է գրված, գույնը, լույսը: :Ok: 

Ամեն սերիան երկու անգամ եմ նայել, չէի ուզում որ վերջանա:
Մեծ հարգանքս ռուս արվեստի գործիչներին, այդ երկրում լավն այնքան լավն է, որ վատ էժանագույն մասսովկան դրան չի խեղդի: 
Հիմա հասկացա, որ պերեստրոյկաի վթարային կուլտուրաի տարիներն անցան, նորից գլուխ բարձրացրեցին (կամ ծլեցին) իսկական խորը արվեստագետները, արժանի իրենց թատրոնին, հավատում եմ ու սպասում, որ շատ շուտով նրանք անհասանելի կդառնան կինոբարձունքներում: 
Հոլլիվուդին էլ կտշեն: :Angry2:

----------

Hripsimee (01.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (25.07.2009)

----------


## Փիսիկ

The Answer Man





չէի ասի, որ ամենասիրած, բայց ամենասիրածներից մեկը ... 
շատ զգացմունքային և իրական ֆիլմ, սովորական մարդկանց մասին, որոնք ինքնաորոնման ճանապարհին են: Հազվագյուտ ֆիլմերից, որ սովորացնելու բան ունի:

----------


## dvgray

նոր դիտում էի "Տժվժիկ"-ը: 
Հզոր ֆիլմ է, հզոր դերասանական կազմ, հզոր դերասանական խաղ, հզոր ռեժիսուրա և վերջապես հզոր ստեղծագործություն ու սցենար:

----------

Ռուֆուս (25.07.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> նոր դիտում էի "Տժվժիկ"-ը: 
> Հզոր ֆիլմ է, հզոր դերասանական կազմ, հզոր դերասանական խաղ, հզոր ռեժիսուրա և վերջապես հզոր ստեղծագործություն ու սցենար:


Իսկ դու գիտեի՞ր, որ «Տժվժիկը» ընդամենը ավարտական դիպլոմային աշխատանք ա  :Wink: : Հրաշք ա, չէ՞:

----------

Կաթիլ (25.07.2009), Հենո (06.05.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ դու գիտեի՞ր, որ «Տժվժիկը» ընդամենը ավարտական դիպլոմային աշխատանք ա : Հրաշք ա, չէ՞:


 :Shok:  ես էլ չգիտեյի

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ դու գիտեի՞ր, որ «Տժվժիկը» ընդամենը ավարտական դիպլոմային աշխատանք ա : Հրաշք ա, չէ՞:


այո: դիտել եմ էն հաղորդումը, որտեղ Մանարյանը, ֆիլմի ռեժիսորը /դիպլոմնիկը  :Smile: /, պատմում էր թե ինչպես են ընթացել նկարահանումները:  :Smile:

----------


## Փիսիկ

Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist






սիրտս լցվեց նայելուց  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

_"Le Papillon" (Թիթեռնիկը) 

սրտիս նստեց ու մնաց էնտեղ… հրա՜շք ֆիլմ_

----------

cold skin (01.09.2009), Yevuk (15.04.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Служебный роман---

----------

Lion (06.10.2009), Surveyr (02.09.2009), Yevuk (01.09.2009), Շինարար (20.09.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Մեր մանկության տանգոն

Ծառայողական սիրավեպ

Ավիատոր

----------


## Rubis

Love Actually,
Truman Show,
Terminal,   etc..... :Smile:

----------


## Tyler

Ֆորեսթ Գամփ  :Sad: 
Մի անգամ Ամերիկայում  :Cool: 
Կնքահայրը  :Smile:

----------

Լեո (06.10.2009)

----------


## Հանուման

Ա.Տառկովսկու  «Ստալկեռ»–ը

----------

Loki (06.10.2009), Նաիրուհի (10.10.2010)

----------


## Թիթիզ

Շատ  կարող եմ  թվարկել. 
Բայց  հիմա  իմ մոտ  տրամադրություն  ստեղծող  ֆիլմը`Ճակատագրի հեգնանքը շարունակություննէ

----------


## Sagittarius

The Shawshank Redemption, The Butterfly Effect, The pursuit of happyness, Seven pounds, The patriot, Terminal, Fight club, American History X, Majestic, The number 23, etc,,,,, իսկ ինչո՞ւ ենք մենակ նշում,, ու չենք քննարկում, թե քննարկման համար ուրիշ թեմա կա՞.

----------


## Լեո

Տերմինալ (Թոմ Հենքս)  :Smile:  

Չէի ասի, որ ամենասիրածս ֆիլմն է, բայց շատ եմ սիրում  :Love:

----------


## Lion

*Մայրիկ
Քաջարի սիրտը,
Սարոյան եղբայրներ,
Տրումենի շոուն...*

----------

ԿԳԴ (15.10.2009)

----------


## Yevuk

Վերջերս սիրածս ֆիլմերի շարքին է դասվել "Vicky Christina Barcelona" ֆիլմը  :Love:

----------


## Tyler

> Վերջերս սիրածս ֆիլմերի շարքին է դասվել "Vicky Christina Barcelona" ֆիլմը


Էդ կինոն իմ դուրն էլ եր շատ գալիս ընթացքում, բայց էնքան անսպասելի ու անկապ պրծավ, որ կարծիքս լրիվ փոխվեց :Sad:

----------


## Amourchik

Փերլ Հարբոր :Love: 
«Գիշերային ճեպընթաց» :Sad:  :Love: 
Գեյշայի օրագրերը
Դոմ լետայուշիխ կենժալով

----------

ԿԳԴ (15.10.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Վերջերս սիրածս ֆիլմերի շարքին է դասվել "Vicky Christina *Barcelona*" ֆիլմը


Ֆիլմը չեմ դիտել, բայց վերնագիրց երևում ա, որ կարգին կինո ա  :Hands Up:

----------

Նարե (07.10.2009)

----------


## Yevuk

> Էդ կինոն իմ դուրն էլ եր շատ գալիս ընթացքում, բայց էնքան անսպասելի ու անկապ պրծավ, որ կարծիքս լրիվ փոխվեց


1-ին անգամ, որ նայեցի, ինձ թվաց, թե կիսատա մնացել ու որ խոսում էինք երեխեքով ասում էի, որ կիսատ եմ նայել… :LOL:  Բայց 2-րդ անգամ, արդեն հասկացա, որ տենցա վերջանում  :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ֆիլմը չեմ դիտել, բայց վերնագիրց երևում ա, որ կարգին կինո ա


ես էլ չեմ նայել, բայց էտ վերնագրին մի նայիր, քո իմացածի հետ հեչ կապ չունի :Tongue: ուրիշ բանի մասին ա :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> ես էլ չեմ նայել, բայց էտ վերնագրին մի նայիր, քո իմացածի հետ հեչ կապ չունիուրիշ բանի մասին ա


Բա որ չես տեսել, ի՞նչ գիտես, որ իմ իմացածի հետ կապ չունի  :Think:

----------


## comet

Убей меня нежно
Ռեժիսյոր - Չեն Կայգե

7792f292f8c0.jpg

----------


## Yeghoyan

Սիրում եմ ու շատ եմ նայում /չի բացառվում, որ 20-ը անցել եմ/ ,,Ինտուիցիա,, ֆիլմը: Շատ են հարցնում ինչի՞, իմաստը ո՞րն է: Ասեմ, որ էնքան էլ իրենից կարևորություն չի ներկայացնում սա: Ես էլ չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց հենց այս ֆիլմը շատ եմ նայում ու չեմ հոգնում:

----------

Enigmatic (15.10.2009), Sagittarius (15.10.2009), Երկնային (17.04.2010), Կաթիլ (04.11.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Սիրում եմ ու շատ եմ նայում /չի բացառվում, որ 20-ը անցել եմ/ *,,Ինտուիցիա,,* ֆիլմը: Շատ են հարցնում ինչի՞, իմաստը ո՞րն է: Ասեմ, որ էնքան էլ իրենից կարևորություն չի ներկայացնում սա: Ես էլ չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց հենց այս ֆիլմը շատ եմ նայում ու չեմ հոգնում:


Վայ ես նույնպես :Smile: ,հենց նույնն է ինձ մոտ է,ոնց նկարագրել ես :Smile: շատ եմ սիրում էս ֆիլմը

----------

Yeghoyan (15.10.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Բա որ չես տեսել, ի՞նչ գիտես, որ իմ իմացածի հետ կապ չունի


պատմել են :Tongue:

----------


## AniwaR

Ինձ վրա շատ ուժեղ տպավորություն է թողել Parfume ֆիլմը, որի մեջ տեսա նորություն, նոր միտք, կյանքի նոր կողմ ու մեկնաբանություն, որ մինչ այդ անծանոթ էր (ինչը հազվադեպ է պատահում): Գիրքն էլ, ֆիլմն էլ օրիգինալ գործ եմ համարում:

----------

Լեո (15.10.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

Շատ եմ սիրում
Ганнибал - Энтони Хопкинс  :Love: 
Жизнь Дэвида Гейла
Фо́ррест Гамп
Филадельфия
Сердцеедки

----------

Rhayader (04.11.2009)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Մեր հին հայկական ֆիլմերին ոչ մի ֆիլմ չի հասնի,իսկ իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմը «Մենք ենք, մեր սարեր»-ն ա: :Smile:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Մեր հին հայկական ֆիլմերին ոչ մի ֆիլմ չի հասնի,իսկ իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմը «Մենք ենք, մեր սարեր»-ն ա:


հները բոլորն էլ լավն են :Wink:  
հներից շատ եմ հավանում ու միշտ նայում ,,Ինչո՞ւ է աղմկում գետը,,  և ,,Զանգեզուրը,, :Blush:

----------


## CactuSoul

*Özcan Alper, "Sonbahar"* :Love:

----------

Philosopher (03.11.2009)

----------


## Agni

"Մոդիլիանի"

----------

Yevuk (04.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (10.10.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Էն օրը մի առիթով հիշեցի իմ ամենասիրած կինոներից մեկը 
The Others

----------

cold skin (05.11.2009), Rhayader (04.11.2009), Երկնային (24.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (05.11.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Էն օրը մի առիթով հիշեցի իմ ամենասիրած կինոներից մեկը 
> The Others


Ալեխանդրո Ամենաբար :Love: 


Իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմերն այս պահի դրությամբ Արոնոֆսկու քառյակն են՝ «Pi», «Requiem for a Dream», «The Fountain», «Wrestler»:

----------

cold skin (05.11.2009), Hripsimee (05.11.2009), Pagan_Angel (26.12.2009), Գորտուկ (03.09.2014), Ռուֆուս (05.11.2009)

----------


## Հոգեվարք

"Շտապիր սիրել"-իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմերից մեկն է...

----------

A.r.p.i. (26.12.2009), tikopx (19.08.2010), Ինչուիկ (24.12.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

Ես կարծում եմ որ իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմերի շարքում նաև կդասվի՝ *2012* որը կլինի Լոս Անջելեսի կինոթատրոններում այս ուրբաթ՝ 11/13/2009

----------

tikopx (19.08.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Վերվարածները… :Hands Up:

----------

umm (26.12.2009), Միքո (24.12.2009)

----------


## umm

> Վերվարածները…


Դու ինձից առաջ ընկար: Ես էի ուզում գրի վերվարածները:  :Wink:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Pagan_Angel

Իսկ ինձ հատկապես դուր են գալիս Sundance Festival-ի ֆիլմերը:
Կաններեում ներկայացված/հաղթած բացառիկ ֆիլմեր են լինում, որ արժան են լինում ուշադրության, օրնինակ՝ ուղղակի ապշած էի մնացել այս ֆիլմի դիտումից հետո (բացասական իմաստով իհարկե):

Այս պահի դրությամբ ինչ-որ ֆիլմ հատուկ չեմ նշի, միայն ասեմ, որ երեկ երեկոյան վերապես նայեցի *Վազիր, Լոլա, Վազիր* ֆիլմը եվ ուղղակի ցնցված էի մնացել ռեժիսյորական աշխատանքից, ուղղակի հանճարեղ էր (նամանավանդ այն, որ ամբողջ ֆիլմն աբսուրդ էր  :Hands Up:  )

----------


## LL14

Глаз \The Eye   
 Престиж \The Prestige  
 Дом у озера \The lake house
Ջոնի Դեպի բոլոր ֆիլմերը

----------


## mat94

«Դավինչիի ծածկագիրը»   :Love:  :LOL:

----------

Հոգեվարք (30.12.2009)

----------


## Christine Daae`

Инкогнито  :Love: 
Запах женщины (Аль Пачино)  :Love: 
Реальная Любовь
Вам Письмо
Римские каникулы (Одри Хепберн)
Знакомство с родителями
և այլն......

----------

Դեկադա (01.01.2010)

----------


## plasticsurgeon

Միշտ դժվարացել եմ պատասխանել <<Ձեր ամենասիրած>>-ով սկսվող հարցերին, բայց քանի որ ինձ ֆիլմերի սիրահար եմ համարում, փորձեմ պատասխանել:
Սիրում եմ Լյուկ Բեսոնի "Голубая бездна"
Ֆրանսիական ֆիլմերի նկատմամբ չեմ կարողանում անտարբեր մնալ "Влюбись в меня, если осмелишься", "Amelie"

Այս պահին ուրիշ ֆիլմ չի գալիս միտքս, որ կարողանամ իմ սիրելիների ցանկում ընդգրկել....

----------

Tyler (12.01.2010)

----------


## Freddie

> _"Le Papillon" (Թիթեռնիկը) 
> 
> սրտիս նստեց ու մնաց էնտեղ… հրա՜շք ֆիլմ_


Վույ, շատ լավ ֆիլմ ա :Love:

----------

Գորտուկ (03.09.2014), Երկնային (17.04.2010)

----------


## Freddie

Ուրեմնս։ Հիմա ես գժվում եմ, ցխվում եմ ու ինձ տանում ա Տոմ Ստոպարտի *«Ռոզենկրանցը և Գիլդենստերնը չկան այլևս»* ֆիլմը։ Հա, ու ինքը վերջն ա  :Nyam: 



Եթե հավես ունեք կարդալու ֆիլմի մասին, ապա *համեցեք*։  :Cool:

----------

Jarre (14.01.2010)

----------


## nenesys

Донни Дарко
Դրա ես սաունդ տռեկի համար ել խելքս գնում ա !
Залечь на дно в Брюгге
Սրա երաժշտություններն ել շատ լավն են
Մեկել մի հատ մելոդռամա կար , վերնագիրը Придурок 
Ուրիշ շատ կինոներ կան բայց դե սրանք նրանք են որ ինչքան նայեմ չեմ կշտանա

----------

Հայկօ (14.01.2010)

----------


## nenesys

> Глаз \The Eye   
>  Престиж \The Prestige  
>  Дом у озера \The lake house
> Ջոնի Դեպի բոլոր ֆիլմերը


 Ջոնի Դեպի բոլոր ֆիլմերը ասելով էս այսպես կոչված կինոն ել նկատի ունես?????

----------


## nenesys

+Достучаться до небес , Մաքուր բանականության հավերժական փայլը (էս մեկել номер 23 իմ կարծիքով Джим Керри -ի ամենահաջող ֆիլմերն են)

----------

Sagittarius (09.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Չելենտանոյի բոլոր ֆիլմերը սիրում եմ իսկ Ասը հատկապես, սիրում եմ նաև Դոստուչատսա դո նեբեսը"

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.01.2010), Venus (15.01.2010), Գորտուկ (03.09.2014)

----------


## Venus

Ես էլ շատ եմ սիրում "Թակել երկնքի դռները" կինոն, :Hands Up: «Անկման ժամանակը» մեկել Շոն Փենի գրեթե բոլոր կինոները :Smile:

----------

Meme (09.04.2010)

----------


## JuLianA

Սիրված ֆիլմեր շատ կան, բոլորի վերնագրերը տվյալ պահին չեմ հիշում,սակայն 4 ֆիլմ կա,որոնք առավել տպաորիչ ազդեցություն են թողել դրանք են`"Ալեքսանդր ","Առաջին ասպետը ", "Կարիբյան ծովի ծովահենները " և "Վախի իշխանություն"

----------


## Աթեիստ

Oldboy

----------

Magic-Mushroom (25.10.2010), Rhayader (18.04.2010), Tyler (16.01.2010), Հայկօ (16.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (16.01.2010)

----------


## gags4oco

"The training day", "The Godfather","Mayrik'-բոլորը տարբեր,բայց բոլորն էլ հրաշալի:

----------


## _DEATH_

Amadeus



IMDb 8.4/10

Ինչքան ֆիլմ նայել եմ, ամենաշատը էս մեկն ա տպավորվել, սկզբից մինչև վերջ առանց աչք թարթելու նայել եմ:

----------

Philosopher (16.04.2010), Yevuk (09.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (29.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.04.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Իմ ամենասիրելի ֆիլմը «Մենք ենք մեր սարեր»-ն ա: Էս ֆիլմը ինչքան էլ նայեմ, չեմ հոգնի: Համարյա բոլոր դրվագները անգիր եմ արել:  :Love:

----------

Լուսիանա (11.04.2010), Հայկօ (09.04.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Հայկական ֆիլմերը չեմ գրի… Ֆիլմեր շատ չեմնայում, նայածներցս շատ եմ սիրում
«Ալեքսանդր»
«Գլուխն ամպերում»
«Արևի մութ կողմը»
«Ծովը հոգում»
«Սապատավոր լեռը»
«Աշնան լեգենդներ»
«Ապոկալիպսիս»
Դե այսքանը հիշեցի:

----------

Hripsimee (17.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (29.12.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Շտապիր Սիրել :Hands Up: ,Вероника  решает умереть :Hands Up: ,Մատրիցա :LOL: , Ֆլեշպոինթ -սերիալ :Cool: , անհնար է բոլորը թվարկել,մեծ մասամբ դրամա կամ մելոդրամա են :

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Նոր մտածեցի, որ սենտիմենտալոտ ֆիլմեր շատ եմ սիրում… Ծանր հոգեբանական գրքեր կարդալը հաճելի է, բայց ֆիլմերից ավելի շատ զգայականներն են տպավորվում…
Դե... կին եմ, էլի... :Blush: 

«Էկվալիբրիումն» էլ եմ սիրում, նոր հիշեցի...

----------

tikopx (19.08.2010), Հայկօ (17.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (19.04.2010)

----------


## helium

5-րդ տարրը...էս կինոն պատրաստ եմ նայել անվերջ քանակությամբ, հետո Մատանիների տիրակալը տրիլոգիան, ՀՊ-2,3 սերիաները  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (18.04.2010), Yeghoyan (19.04.2010), Գորտուկ (03.09.2014)

----------


## waw

Սիրելի ֆիլմերը շատ են, բայց մոտեցող օրերին համապատասխան ու ավատար ու ստորագրություն ընտրելուց հետո ինձ պարտավորված եմ զգում նշել Անրի Վերնոյի *"Մայրիկ"* ֆիլմը: Եղեռնի թեմայով անկրկնելի ու անզուգական:

----------

Leo Negri (10.10.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> «Էկվալիբրիումն» էլ եմ սիրում, նոր հիշեցի...


Էկվիլիբրիումը հրաշալի ֆիլմ ա: Ընդ որում՝ կարելի ա նայել թե՛ որպես շատ լավ նկարահանված մարտաֆիլմ, թե՛ որպես ինչ-ինչ հետաքրքիր խորհուրդ ունեցող կինոնկար: Երկրորդ իմաստով՝ ֆիլմը ոնց որ «Ֆարենհեյտ 451»-ի էքշն տարբերակը լինի: Ընդհանրապես՝ ամենահաջող անտիուտոպիաներից ա, ըստ իս:

----------

Leo Negri (10.10.2010), matlev (17.04.2010), Pherion (18.04.2010), Rhayader (18.04.2010), Sagittarius (17.04.2010), tikopx (18.04.2010)

----------


## Հայուհի

<<Արտույտների  ագարակը>>, <<Հիշիր ինձ>>.....  :Cray:

----------


## Pherion

> Էկվիլիբրիումը հրաշալի ֆիլմ ա: Ընդ որում՝ կարելի ա նայել թե՛ որպես շատ լավ նկարահանված մարտաֆիլմ, թե՛ որպես ինչ-ինչ հետաքրքիր խորհուրդ ունեցող կինոնկար: Երկրորդ իմաստով՝ ֆիլմը ոնց որ «Ֆարենհեյտ 451»-ի էքշն տարբերակը լինի: Ընդհանրապես՝ ամենահաջող անտիուտոպիաներից ա, ըստ իս:


_Շատ եմ սիրում էդ կինոն: Ամեն անգամ հենց ցույց են տալիս, կլանված նստում նայում եմ, ոնց որ առաջին անգամ!!! Ամենա շատը էդ ֆիլմի մեջ սիրում եմ էն, որ ուղղակի ամերիկական հերթական անկապ էքշնը չի, որ հերոսը տանջահար սաղին սպանումա, վերջում արնաքամա լինում, հասնումա շեֆին, դրան էլ տանջանքով սպանումա ու վոպշմ էլ չշարունակեմ!!! Ստեղի ամեն մի պահի մեջ մի նոր հետաքրքիր տարր են մցրել ու ամեն մի պահը հաճույքով նայվումա!!!_

_
 ••  Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համարԱմենաշատը էն պահն եմ սիրում, որ հերոսը վերցնումա էն շանը, որին պետքա ոչնչացնեն, ու էդ շունը սկսումա լպստել իրա դեմքը(ընենց մռութա էդ շունը!!!): Մենակ էդ պահի համար ինչ ասես կտամ!!! Մեկ էլ, որ վերջում շեֆին սպանումա, էդ էլա անկրկնելի պահ!!!_ 

_Իսկ կարողա իմանաք երկրորդ մաս կա, կամ ուզում են նկարեն?_

----------

Գորտուկ (03.09.2014)

----------


## emo

*IF ONLY*

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Մի քանի ֆիլմ եմ շատ-շատ սիրում
1. Խնձորի այգին
2. Մեր մանկության տանգոն
3. Масква слезам не верит
4. Девчата
5. Կտոր մը երկինք

----------

Կաթիլ (07.06.2014), Շինարար (25.12.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ես էլ շատ ֆիլմեր եմ սիրում, բայց Դաշնակահարի (Пианист) համար մեռնում եմ :Hands Up:

----------

tikopx (19.08.2010), Yevuk (25.12.2010), Գորտուկ (03.09.2014)

----------


## tikopx

Առաջիններից մեկը MATRIX
հետո արդեն գալիս են դրամանաերը,մելոդրամաները ,բայց ամենաառաջին կինոս եղելա MATRIX ը

Շտապիր սիրել  2-րդը և այլն

----------

Jarre (26.12.2010), Moonwalker (22.08.2010), Shah (19.08.2010)

----------


## armuk

La Masseria delle Allodole - The Lark Farm - Արտույտների Ագարակը
The Passion Of The Christ - Քրիստոսի Չարչարանքները
Apocalypto - Ապոկալիպտո

----------

Ameli (04.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

x-men
lost
prison break
Van helsing

----------

Jarre (26.12.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> Ջոնի Դեպի բոլոր ֆիլմերը ասելով էս այսպես կոչված կինոն ել նկատի ունես?????


Վույս, edward scissorhands  :Love:  Էդ «այսպես կոչված կինո» չի: Ամենակուկու կինոներից ա:

----------

Jarre (26.12.2010), Sinigami (13.05.2011), Դարք (10.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (10.10.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> 2. *Փիղ մարդը* - Եզակի ֆիլմերից էր, որն ինձ ստիպեց լացել: Իրական պատմություն մարդկային բարության և ընկերության մասին:


Համաձայն եմ, որ ֆիլմը մարդկային բարության մասին է, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ նաև ընկերության մասին է:

Ըստ իս ֆիլում ներկայացվում են մարդկային երկու հակադիր հատկանիշներ՝ անտարբերությունն ու գթասրտությունը, որոնցից ամեն մեկի էությունը ավելի վառ ու ցայտուն է բացահայտվում մյուսի ֆոնի վրա՝ գթասրտության ֆոնի վրա անտարբերության նողկալիությունը և անտարբերության ֆոնի վրա գթասրտության վեհությունը:

Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ, որ ֆիլմը ընկերության մասին չէ:

----------

Jarre (26.12.2010), Ամպ (26.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (26.12.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Համաձայն եմ, որ ֆիլմը մարդկային բարության մասին է, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ նաև ընկերության մասին է:
> 
> Ըստ իս ֆիլում ներկայացվում են մարդկային երկու հակադիր հատկանիշներ՝ անտարբերությունն ու գթասրտությունը, որոնցից ամեն մեկի էությունը ավելի վառ ու ցայտուն է բացահայտվում մյուսի ֆոնի վրա՝ գթասրտության ֆոնի վրա անտարբերության նողկալիությունը և անտարբերության ֆոնի վրա գթասրտության վեհությունը:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ, որ ֆիլմը ընկերության մասին չէ:


Մի քիչ միտքս սխալ էի ձևակերպել, որովհետև ֆիլմն իրոք նախ և առաջ մարդկայնության, բարության ու գթասրտության մասին է, իսկ ընկերությունը արդեն երկրորդական թեմա է էս ֆիլմում: Իսկ ընկերություն ասելով ի նկատի ունեի Ջոն Մերրիքի ու բժիշկի ընկերությունը, որովհետև ամենասկզբում իրենց մոտ բժիշկ-պացիենտ հարաբերությունն էր, իսկ վերջում սա վերածվում ա ընկերության: Բայց սա արդեն էդքան էլ կարևոր չի:

Ու իրոք չեմ պատկերացնում աշխարհում մարդ, ով էս կինոն նայելուց չհուզվի  :Sad: 

Կինոն մի քանի անգամ եմ նայել (մազոխիստ եմ, չէ՞), ու ամեն անգամ երբ ֆիլմի գլխավոր հերոսի շուրթերից հայտնի խոսքերն եմ լսում, սիրտս ցավից ճմլվում ա  :Sad: 
- I'm not an animal, I'm a human being, I'm a man (Ես կենդանի չեմ, ես մարդկային էակ եմ, ես մարդ եմ...)

----------

Freeman (26.12.2010), Jarre (26.12.2010), paniaG (26.12.2010), Ամպ (26.12.2010), Լեո (26.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2013)

----------


## Լեո

> Մի քիչ միտքս սխալ էի ձևակերպել, որովհետև ֆիլմն իրոք նախ և առաջ մարդկայնության, բարության ու գթասրտության մասին է, իսկ ընկերությունը արդեն երկրորդական թեմա է էս ֆիլմում: Իսկ ընկերություն ասելով ի նկատի ունեի Ջոն Մերրիքի ու բժիշկի ընկերությունը, որովհետև ամենասկզբում իրենց մոտ բժիշկ-պացիենտ հարաբերությունն էր, իսկ վերջում սա վերածվում ա ընկերության: Բայց սա արդեն էդքան էլ կարևոր չի:
> 
> Ու իրոք չեմ պատկերացնում աշխարհում մարդ, ով էս կինոն նայելուց չհուզվի


Համաձայն եմ:




> Կինոն մի քանի անգամ եմ նայել (մազոխիստ եմ, չէ՞), ու ամեն անգամ երբ ֆիլմի գլխավոր հերոսի շուրթերից հայտնի խոսքերն եմ լսում, սիրտս ցավից ճմլվում ա 
> - I'm not an animal, I'm a human being, I'm a man (Ես կենդանի չեմ, ես մարդկային էակ եմ, ես մարդ եմ...)


Լսելով նրա այս խոսքերը՝ ավելի ես համոզվում, որ մարդը կարող է արտաքնապես նման չլինել մարդու, բայց լինել Մարդ, և ընդհակառակը, կարող է շատ նման լինել, բայց լինել նողկալի «կենդանի»:

----------

Jarre (26.12.2010), paniaG (26.12.2010), Ամպ (26.12.2010)

----------


## Tianshi

Շատ եմ սիրում "мальчишник в Вегасе"մեկ էլ "Достучаться до небес" ֆիմերը: Մեկը մյուսից լավն ա :Cool:

----------

Գորտուկ (03.09.2014), Հայուհի (26.12.2010)

----------


## anahit96

<<Ապոկալիպտո>> ֆիլմը շաաաատ եմ սիրում,<<Ավատար>>ը/դարը անցելա,բայց շաաատ եմ սիրում/ և  <<Մահացու լաբիրինթոս>>ը

----------


## MaryMay

"Կնոջ բույրը"

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Երաժիշտը
Тhe legent of 1900
Մոդիլյանի
Թռչող դաշույնների տունը
Memoirs of a Geisha
Tim Burton-ի գրեթե բոլոր ֆիլմերը  :Love:

----------

Agni (29.12.2010), Գորտուկ (03.09.2014)

----------


## Դարք

Barefoot
Shutter Island
....

----------


## Ameli

"Գոյայի ուրվականները"

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Թերևս մինչ այս, ամբողջ աշխարհի պատմության պատմության մեջ չի նկարհանվել մի ֆիլմ, որը գոնե մի այն նման լինի՝ «Տիտանիկին» ու «Գլադիատորին»: Կամ կարող է նկարահանվել է, բայց ես ուղղակի չեմ դիտել: Ինձ համար այդ ֆիլմերը իսկական գլուխգործոցներ են:  :Smile:

----------


## aerosmith

շատ եմ սիրում "стрелок"-ը ու երեկ իմ սիրած ֆիլմերի շարքը համալրվեց ևս մեկով` "Линкольн для адвоката ":

----------


## ***Mademoiselle Divo***

Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ "король говорит" ֆիլմը, իսկ արկածայիններից "сокровище наций" ֆիլմն էր շատ լավը

----------


## Milli

Ֆորեսթ Գամփ ու Երեք գույն. Կապույտ, Սպիտակ, ԿԱՐՄԻՐ.......

----------

Գորտուկ (03.09.2014)

----------


## Ameli

Միլիոնատերը ետնախորշեևից

----------


## Նարե91

Ինձ համար միանշանակ լավագույնն է "A walk to remember"-ը. Ռուսերեն տարբերակը կարծեմ "Спеши любить"  է

----------

Arpine (06.12.2011), Nare-M (10.07.2011), Գանգրահեր (13.05.2011)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

"Хатико: Самый верный друг"  շատ  սիրեցի :Love: 
"Жизнь прекрасна"  :Love:

----------

Adriano (10.07.2011), Գորտուկ (03.09.2014), Դարք (10.07.2011), Կաթիլ (07.06.2014)

----------


## Rhyme

Իհարկե Սղոց 1,2,3,4,5,6,7
սրանից իմաստով սարսաթ չեմ տեսել,,,չնայաց այս ֆիլմին սարսափ անվանելն էլ սխալ է :Cool:

----------


## Այբ

"ПИАНИСТ"

----------

Vardik! (21.04.2014), Գորտուկ (03.09.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Fight Club  :Love:

----------

Nihil (21.04.2014), մարիօ (21.04.2014)

----------


## Ս.Ո.

> Երևի <<Շտապիր սիրել>>: Բայց սիրելուս պատճառը վերնագիրը չի, ուղղակի ով տեսել ա, կհասկանա:
> Հայկական շատ կինոներ էլ եմ սիրում, բայց մերոնց կինոները շատ ծանր ու տխուր են


Ես նաել եմ 3 փորձից նոր ստացվեց շատ հուզիչա  :Huh: (

----------


## Յոհաննես

http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/875/ է՞ս ֆիլմի մասին  եք խոսում  :Shok:

----------

Nihil (21.04.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/875/ է՞ս ֆիլմի մասին  եք խոսում


15 տարեկան աղջկա համար շատ նորմալ ընտրություն է  :Smile:

----------

insider (20.04.2014), Աթեիստ (20.04.2014), Արամ (20.04.2014), Յոհաննես (20.04.2014), Տրիբուն (21.04.2014)

----------


## Ս.Ո.

> 15 տարեկան աղջկա համար շատ նորմալ ընտրություն է


հա եսել եմ էդ կարծիքին էս տարիքը իսկականա :Դ

----------


## Sagittarius

> 15 տարեկան աղջկա համար շատ նորմալ ընտրություն է


խի՞ մենակ աղջկա. թինեյջեր վախտերս ես էլ էի սիրում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> խի՞ մենակ աղջկա. թինեյջեր վախտերս ես էլ էի սիրում


Թինեյջեր վախտերդ հենց աղջիկ վախտերդ էին  :Jpit:

----------

Յոհաննես (21.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> խի՞ մենակ աղջկա. թինեյջեր վախտերս ես էլ էի սիրում


միհատ էլ ասա թե քանի անգամ ես նայել ու ոնց էիր ամեն անգամ վերջում անզուպ լացում  :Love:

----------


## Մուշու

Ես երկար մտածելուց հետո , հասկացա որ իմը սիրելի ֆիլմ չէ, իմը սիրելի անիմ է: Անիմե որը պաշտում եմ, որը խորհուրդ կտամ դիտել եթե չեք տեսել : ուտտտտյյյուուուու  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.09.2014), Գորտուկ (03.09.2014), Նիկեա (12.08.2016), Ռեյ սամա (08.06.2014)

----------


## erexa

Հնդկական ֆիլմերից` փոքրիկ վկան:  :Smile:

----------


## Cule

Իմ ամենասիրելի ֆիլմը Անրի Վերնոյի «Մայրիկ»-ն է: Անկրկնելի ֆիլմ է ինձ համար:

----------

Յոհաննես (13.09.2019)

----------

